# Ausrüstung für Anfänger



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

Hi!
Hier werde ich in der nächsten Zeit mal versuchen eine verünftige Basis für Beginner zu schaffen.
Einige Anregungen von Euch wären bestimmt hilfreich.
Ich werde konkrete Zahlen nennen, was Bezeichnung,Preis,Größe,Länge,Gewicht usw anbelangt.
Wer sich umschaut wird exakt die angesprochen Dinge zu ungefähr dem genannten Preis finden.
Die genannten Geräte und Verhaltensweisen mögen nicht für jedermann perfekt sein, aber sie funktionieren grundsätzlich.
Auch  wenn sich vielleicht nicht immer Alles sofort erschließt, möchte ich um  ein wenig Geduld bitten - ich bin weder Literat noch die hellste Kerze  auf der Torte.
Wer sich berufen fühlt mag mich gerne verbessern, so  haben hier einige Mitglieder erheblich mehr Ahnung und Erfahrung im  Stipp und Posenfischen - korregiert mich wenn ich Unsinn schreibe!
*
ROLLEN*
Die Angelrolle ist das mit Abstand wichtigste, teuerste und komplexeste Teil deiner Ausrüstung.
Uns interessieren hier Stationärrollen mit Frontbremse - alle Anderen sind weniger gut geeignet.
Frontbremsen sind so viel besser als Heckbremsen, das ich auch nur solche besitze.. .
Unterscheiden wir zuerst in kleine, mittlere und große Rollen.
Klein sind die Modelle der Grösse 2000-3000 - da muß man sich die Gwichte ganz genau anschauen, das variiert je nach Hersteller.
Mittel sind die 4000-5000er.
Die Kleinen wiegen so zwischen 240 und 280gr, die Mittleren rund 320 - 380gr.
Die Großen interssieren uns erst später.
Für eine "Ein Ruten Universal Anfängerausrüstung" empfehle ich eine 3000er zu kaufen.
Für die wesentlich bessere " 2 Ruten Lösung"  kauft man noch eine 5000er hinzu.. .
Auch wenn es einige gut Rollen gibt, rate ich unbedingt zu Shimano, weil man da das beste fürs Geld bekommt.
Fazit: Einfach die Shimano kaufen, welche man gerade noch bezahlen kann oder will.
Eine Sedona arbeitet schon ganz ordentlich.


*SCHNUR*
Auch wenn ich fürs Spinnen Geflecht für unerläßlich halte, würde ich einem Anfänger erstmal zu einem guten Mono raten.
Sehr gut sind Stroft GTM, DAM Tectan und Broxxline Dingsbumms.
Die Tectan ist wirklich gut und Preiswert und harmoniert als 23er ganz toll mit 3000er Rollen.
Damit kann man schon sehr große Fische fangen.
Eine 3000er Sedona mit 300m Tectan liegt so bei 60€ und man hat was Gutes.. .
Wenn  man es ernst meit oder einfach genug Geld hat: 3000er und 4000 Stadic  c14 - mehr muß man für eine Rolle dieser Größe nicht ausgeben.. .

*RUTEN*
Damit gehts morgen weiter.. .


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hi!

*RUTEN*
Auch hier unterscheiden wir wieder  in leicht und mittel - es gibt noch ultra leicht (meist UL abgekürzt)  und schwer (die benutzt man im Süßwasser nur für Waller), aber die  brauchen wir noch nicht.
Als erste und universellste Rute würde ich  eine 10-30gr Variante in 270cm länge empfehlen - damit kann man schon  fast alle Angelmethoden mal ausprobieren.
Als zweite Rute die Gleiche in 30-80gr( Edit 5 Jahre später: Nachdem mittlerweile einige dieser Kombos exakt so gekauft wurden, gab es an diesem Punkt berechtigte Kritik; für Leute die eher selten an stark strömenden Flüssen oder am Meer angeln, fällt die 80gr Version etwas zu hart aus. Dann lieber die 50gr Version kaufen!) - mit diesen beiden Angeln kann man in 80% aller Fälle vernünftig fischen.
Hier würde ich DAM Nonoflex kaufen - kosten jeweils um die 60€ und haben den Vorteil nahezu unkaputtbar zu sein.
Muß  man aber nicht, da es bei den Ruten viel weniger auf Qualität und  Performace ankommt, da kommt man zur Not auch mit ca. 40€ pro Stück aus.
Es  ist bei Ruten grundsätzlich eine gute Idee sich bei DAM um zu sehen,  aber da gibt es, im gegesatz zum Rollenmarkt, viele gute Hersteller.
Ganz wichtig wäre mir, dass die leichte Rute nicht über 200 und die Schwere nicht über 220gr wiegt.
Obwohl  ich ein großer Freund von Teleruten bin und auch sehr viele besitze,  möchte ich einem Beginner nicht wirklich dazu raten; Teleruten sind  recht empfindlich und müssen speziell und sorgfältig behandelt werden -  also lieber nicht.. .


Ruten,Rollen und Schnüre schlagen also mit rund 300€ zu Buche wenn man sich gleich beide kaufen möchte.
Klingt  nach viel, ist aber nur der geringere Teil der Ausgaben und verglichen  mit der Grundausstattung bei ander Hobbys spottbillig... .
Für Minimalisten: Shimano Catana, DAM Tectan und die beste Rute die man für 20€ findet - da fängt der Spaß bei 70€ an.
Von Lidel oder Aldi "Geräten" möchte ich dringend abraten...!

*ZUBEHÖR: *
Hier möchte ich zwischen Primär- und Sekundärzubehör unterscheiden.
Grundsätzlich  notwendig ist ein Kescher. Dieser sollte möglichst lang und groß  ausfallen; 60x60 und 210cm sind das Minimum, besser 70x70 und 270cm -  größer wird dann schnell zu unhandlich.
Hier möchte ich wieder ein  Produkt von DAM empfehlen, den Hammerkopf Kescher, den es aber auch von  vielen anderen Händlern/Herstellern gibt.
Die Kosten ca. 40€
Nicht die dreiteilige Version kaufen - zu unhandlich.
Aber auch hier geht es deutlich billiger - dafür halten die dann oft auch nicht sooo lange.. .
Wir benötigen 2 Hakenlöser; einmal ein "Stäbchen" nit Schlitz für kleine Haken und eine Aterienklemme - kostet zusammen 7€.
2 Ködernadeln (eine verliert man immer...) zu 2€
1 Maßband.
Der Gesetzgeber verlangt nach einem Totschläger - nimm dir einen Ast und dein Taschenmesser.. .
Wenn Du noch kein Messer besitzt; Victorinox ist sehr zu empfehlen, Mora ist auch gut.
Eine kleine billige Schere, ein Feuerzeug, kleine Rolle Tesa und 4 Knicklichter.
Ein Tripod, also ein dreibeiniger und teleskopierbarer Rutenständer ist wirklich nützlich.
Natürlich müssen wir den ganzen Kram auch irgendwie unterbringen und transportieren.
Dazu eignet sich eigentlich jede geräumige Sporttasche in kombination mit einigen Sortimentsdosen.
Damit hätten wier das Primärzubehör eigentlich zusammen - wenn ich nix vergessen habe...?!?                  

Kommen wir zu den Angelmethoden und dem spezifischen Angelgerät.
Wir unterscheiden grundsätzlich zwischen Naturköderangeln und Kunstköderangeln - letzteres lassen wir erstmal beiseite.. .
Beim  Naturköderangeln unterscheiden wir zwischen Grund- und Posenfischen  wobei viele Ausrüstungsgegenstände für beide Methoden anwendung finden.

*Schnur: *
Haben wir -  bei einer Rute 0,23 Mono, bei zwei Ruten 0,23 und 0,30er Mono.
Die  Verbindung zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach besteht idR aus einem  Karabinerwirbel. Diese Wirbel benötigen wir in ordentlicher Qualität in  2, für die 2 Rutenkombi in 3 Grössen.
Je 20 in 4kg, 8kg und für die 2er Kombi noch in 15kg - das sind 10-15€.
Vorfächer würde ich als Starter noch nicht selber binden, also benötigen wir Vorfachhaken.
Haken in der "Aberdeen" Form haben sich als Standart gut bewährt.
Wir  benötigen von 2 bis 16 jede zweite Größe - das sind 8 10er Päckchen a  3€. Da muß man unbedingt auf Qualität achten - Haken von VMC, Gamakatsu  und Owner sind eigentlich immer gut.
Blei: Neben einer Dose Spaltblei  zum Posenfischen, benötigen wir einige Grundbleie in 10, 20und 30gr -  für die 2er Kombi zusätzlich 40,60 und 80gr.
An Formen gibt es da  eine unendliche Vielfalt, aber wichtig ist eigentlich nur dass es den  Köder am Platz hält und gut fliegt. Carpriser oder Tellerblei sind gut  brauchbar.

Jetzt ist der Punkt erreicht, an dem wir schon angeln könnten.

Posenfischen  erfordert ausser den Posen noch etwas Zubehör: Ein Päckchen  Stopperknoten für Die Laufposenmontage, ein Päckchen Silikon Posenringe  und eine längliche Dose zur sicheren Aufbewahrung.
Zum fischen im Stillwasser benötigen wir Waggler in 5,10 und 15gr, Stickfloats in 2,6 und 10gr.
Für Fließgewässer nehmen wir Avon Posen in 3, 5 und 8gr, Loafer in 3, 5 und 10gr.
Mit diesen 12 Posen sind wir erstmal gut gerüstet und ca. 30€ ärmer.. .

Insgesamt haben wir jetzt ca. 450€ für die 2 Rutenkombi und etwas Zubehör ausgegeben.
Dafür garantiere ich aber auch das es nix zu quengeln gibt, die Ausrüstung gut funktioniert und lange hält.
Wenn  man keinen Spaß mehr am angeln hat, kann man diese Geräte auch wieder  gut verkaufen - vielleicht gerade für Anfänger ein wichtiges Kriterium. 

*Allgemeine Ausrüstung zum Aufenthalt in der Natur.*

Ob "Shabby Look","Army Style" oder "Hyper Specimenhunter Camo" - eigentlich bloß eine Geschmacksfrage.
Wichtig  ist immer dass uns unsere Kleidung warm und Trocken hält - nichts nervt  so sehr, wie nass und durchgefroren am Waser zu sitzen und vor lauter  Kälte keinen Knoten mehr binden zu können.
Ausser vielleicht wenn man bemerkt das der Sonnenbrand wohl doch schon eher richtung Verbrennung tendiert... .
Unsere Kleidung muß uns ordentlich vor der Witterung schützen - ganz wichtig!
Gute Schuhe/Stiefel sind die halbe Miete - Hut, Sonnen(Pol)brille und Handschuhe die andere Hälfte.. .
Auch sollte man seiner Sitzgelegenheit einige Aufmerksamkeit schenken; ein guter und solider Klappstuhl ist sein Geld wert.
Ein Anglerschirm macht manch einen Ansitz überhaupt erst erträglich.Neben dem Regen hält er Wind und Sonne ab.
Ein Falteimer und ein kleines Handtuch steigern den Komfort deutlich.
Eine  kleine(!) Kühlbox um die Köder frisch zu halten ist im Sommer  unerlässlich.Eine Maden und Wurmdose mit "Klackdeckel" ist super  praktisch.
Eine Taschenlampe und/oder Stirnlampe sind wichtig, da man  oft nicht sicher sein kann ob man den Angelplatz vor einbruch der  Dunkelheit wieder verlässt und nur wenig ist noch blöder als sich im  Dunkeln auf glitschigen Klippen herumzutreiben - das weiß ich aus  bitterer Erfahrung.. .
Ein kleines Fernglas, so 8x30, ist beim erkunden des Gewässers sehr hilfreich.

Wenn wir die Ausrüstung so weit zusammen haben, können wir uns einige Kunstköder zulegen.
Das  Problem beim Spinnen ist die Schnur; um einen guten Köderkontakt zu  haben ist Geflochtene unbedingt notwendig, diese verlangt allerdings  nach einer hochwertigen Rolle mit
sauberem Wickelbild. Da sind wir  wieder bei Shimano; mit der Sedona/Exage funktioniert alles einwandfrei,  mit der wesentlich billigeren Catana wirds schwieriger.
Mir  persöhnlich gefällt die Berkley Fireline am besten und ich würde diese  in 0,15er und 0,20er kaufen - aber das sehen die meisten Angler ganz  anders.. .Wenn man das anders sehen will, ist die Power Pro eine gut  Wahl.
Absolut wichtig ist das vorschalten von 1-2m Mono als  "Vorschnur"; Geflecht ist dermaßen Scheuerempfindlich, das man ohne  Vorschnur mit vielen "unerklährlichen" Abrissen konfrontiert wird.
Eine gute Verbindung zwischen Geflecht und Mono erzielt man mit einem "Double Unit" oder auch doppelter Grinner genannt.
Man  braucht als Angler eigentleich nur 2 Knoten; den Überhandknoten um  Schlaufen zu binden und den Grinner in verschiedenen Varianten für alles  Andere.

Als Anfänger würde ich mich auf wenige Qualitätsköder beschränken.
Leichte Rute:
FZ  Blinker in 16gr. Rapala Wobbler X-Rap in10cm. Kopyto Gummifisch in 10cm  und Bleiköpfe in 5, 10, 15 und 20gr.Mepps Spinner Agila Long größe 3.
Mittlere Rute:
FZ 30gr. Rapala X-Rap Jointed 13cm. Kopyto 15cm mit Köpfen im gleichen Gewicht, aber mit grösseren Haken. Agila Long größe 5.
Diese Köder sind universell fängig und lassen sich zur Not auch mit Mono fischen.
Aber Geflecht ist schon wesentlich besser - das kann man nicht genug betonen!

Unerlässlich sind 50cm lange 7x7 Stahlvorfächer in 6 und 10kg Tragkraft.
Leider kann man im Laden kaum die Qualität erkennen, aber alles wo "Flexonit" draufsteht kann man kaufen.
Besser, und auf Dauer deutlich günstiger, ist es die Vorfächer selbst zu fertigen.
Du brauchst 5m Flexonit in 0,25/6,6kg und dazu 0,6mm Hülsen - beides je ca 8€.
Für die stärkere Rute Flexonit in 0,36/11.5kg und 0,8mm Hülsen - nochmal 16€.
Und natürlich eine Quetschhülsenzange - kostet 15-20€.
Da man ja auch zum Naturköderfischen auf Raubfische ein Stahlvorfach benötigt, lohnt sich das schon sehr.
Damit kann man erstmal sehr gut den meisten Situationen gerecht werden.
Später wächst die Kunstköderabteilung ohnehin ins Unermessliche.. .                                                    Ergänzende Ruten und Rollen.
Da wir nun eine Grundausrüstung zusammen haben, kommt vielleicht der Wunsch auf, diese sinnvoll zu ergänzen.
Wer gerne mit Köderfisch auf Raubfische angelt, kommt um die Anschaffung einer Stipprute nicht herum.
Leichte 4-max 5m lange, eventuell kurzgeteilte Stipprute - macht irre Spaß, man lernt richtig was, hat Köfis und kostet 20-40€.
Zubehör:  100m 16er Mono (gerne Tectan..), Haken in 18,20 und 22, schlanke  Stabposen in1  1,5 und 2gr, bauchige, runde Stömungsposen im gleiche  Gewichtsbereich oder 0,5 schwerer.
Das sind rund 25€.

Sehr  universell sind Karpfenruten. Man kann fast alles mit denen machen - ich  nehme die auch zum schweren Spinnangeln in der Brandung.. .
Perfekt auf Aal und zum schweren Posenfischen auf Makrele,Hecht und Karpfen.
Zum leichten Brandungsangeln am Mittelmeer oder an der Ostsee.
Oder einfach zum normalen Karpfenangeln.
Ich  kenne ausser den beiden schon gekauften Spinnruten mit 10-80gr  Wurfgewichtsabdeckung (wobei dieser Wert bei den Nanoflex Ruten  eigentlich nur den "Aktionswert" angibt - das tatsächliche Wurfgewicht  liegt erheblich höher..) keine vielseitigere Rute.
Meine Parameter wären:
360cm, 3lbs, LC (Weitwurf) Aktion und unbedingt 3-Teilig. Mache dir nicht mit überlangen Transportlängen das Leben schwer!
Brauchbare Ruten gibt es ab 40€, zB Shakespeare Cypry - etwas bessere liegen so bei 60-80€
Richtig teuer wird die notwendige Weitwurfrolle.
Leider ist mir keine günstigere Rolle als die Shimano Ultegra für ca. 150€ bekannt.
Es  gibt zwar unendlich viele Rollen dieser Art auf dem Markt, aber ich  kenne keine günstigere, die auch nur ähnlich gut funktioniert und  wenigstens halb so robust wäre.
Leider!
So, das muß ich jetzt  (1.9.17.) etwas relativieren: die Aerlex XTB ist durchaus brauchbar und  kostet nur ca.80€ - tolles Teil für einen Anfänger!
Aber belehrt mich gerne eines Besseren - ich kenne auch nicht Alles.
0,35er Tectan und 20er Fireline wären hier meine Wahl.
An Zubehör brauchen wir 2-3 schwere Posen zwischen 20 und 30gr - die gibts für 10€. Einige 100gr Bleie - 5€
Gute VMC oder Owner Einzelhaken in 1/0 und 4/0 und Drillinge in größe 2 - 15€

Dann folgen Match/Posenrute und Feeder - dazu später mehr
Als weitere Ergänzung kommt eine gute Posenrute in Betracht.
Die gibt es leider nicht in Billig - das Ding sollte nämlich bei 390cm und 10-30gr nicht mehr als 200gr wiegen.
Meine Empfehlung wäre die Sportex "Exclusive Float" für schmerzhafte 180€.
Es  geht aber auch jede billigere Rute mit den genannten Parametern - da  muß man vielleicht mal in ein gut sortiertes Fachgeschäft.
Update zum 21.8.20.: Die Khoga Match Fighter kostet 50€ und ist wirklich gut brauchbar.. .
Mit der Sportex hätte man allerdings was richtig gutes.. .
Dafür  muß man auch keine neue Rolle kaufen. Man nimmt entweder die 3000er mit  der 0,23er, oder man kauft für die 4/5000er eine Ersatzspule mit 0,20er  Tectan - das ist dann perfekt.
Alles Andere haben wir schon.. .

Als nächste Anschaffung steht dann eine Feederrute an.
Für  einen Beginner empfehle ich Ruten ab 100gr Wurfgewicht; damit kann man  in mäßig strömenden Gewässern noch gut fischen und im Teich ist man noch  nicht "overdressed".
Für eine Feeder muß man nicht soo tief in die Tasche greifen - da gibt es viele günstige Modelle am Markt.
Wer auf Qualität steht, sieht sich bei Sportex, Greys oder Browning um - da macht man nix verkehrt.. .
Dazu noch ein Dutzend Körbchen für 20€.

Dann benötigt man noch eine Brandungsrute.
Wenn man denn am Meer fischen will.. .
Diese Ruten sind in brauchbarer Ausführung sehr teuer - so 150€ darf man gerne rechnen.
Dafür benötigt man keine zusätzliche Rolle, sondern benutzt die 14000er Ultegra von der Karpfenrute.
Dazu einige 150 und 200gr Bleie und Butthaken (möglichst Gamakatsu..) in 1/0  und 3/0 - sind auch 30€... .

Dann gibt es noch die schwere Spinnrute für Wels oder Norwegen.
Stellfischrute für Hecht oder zum Klippenfischen.
UL Spinne für Kleinfische.

Welche Ruten man wählt ist sehr stark von den Gegebenheiten abhängig.
Die empfohlenen Geräte wurden von mir unter universellen Gesichtspunkten gewählt.
Mit dieser Ausrüstung ist man immer und überall in der Lage erfolgreich zu angeln.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hi! Tut mir leid wenn das etwas unübersichtlich geworden ist - ich habe es reinkopiert und das hat mal wieder nicht so perfekt geklappt. Bin halt ein elektronischer Analphabet...:m

ACHTUNG! auf Seite 7 findet ihr eine ebenfalls sehr gut brauchbare Einkaufsliste!


----------



## thanatos (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

tolle Empfehlungen um einem Anfänger das angeln zu vermiesen |gr:

 es muß von Anfang an das teuerste alles andere ist Mist 
 oder wolltest du uns nur mitteilen was du so im Keller hast ;+

 übrigens ne kleine Rolle ist nach neuen Bezeichnungen 
 ne 500 er #6


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Schwätzer gibt es immer...
Für die meisten Angler ist das erwähnte Gerät nur billiges Zeug.
Damit kann man als Anfänger ganz ordentlich fischen, aber bis auf die beiden Nanoflex und die Sportex benutze ich davon nix - gelegentlich verschenke ich solche Rollen an die Kinder meiner Freunde und Nachbarn..

Und in meinem Keller kämen dir die Tränen...


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Zumindest über einige Dinge könnte man diskutieren. 7x7 bspw ist am Anfang nicht notwendig, ebenso ist die rutenauswahl an Flüssen nur teilweise Sinnvoll etc. - du hast dir viel Arbeit gemacht und das Thema ist ambitioniert aber ich persönlich würde die Erläuterung keinem Anfänger an die Hand geben, sorry!


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ich halte es leider für vergebene Liebesmüh. Es ist einfach zu viel Text für eine Generation, die mit Dreiwortsätzen und Emojis kommuniziert.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zumindest über einige Dinge könnte man diskutieren. 7x7 bspw ist am Anfang nicht notwendig, ebenso ist die rutenauswahl an Flüssen nur teilweise Sinnvoll etc. - du hast dir viel Arbeit gemacht und das Thema ist ambitioniert aber ich persönlich würde die Erläuterung keinem Anfänger an die Hand geben, sorry!



Welche Rutenauswahl wäre denn an Flüssen besser..|kopfkrat??
Es geht ja darum, eine Ausrüstung für möglichst viele Gegebenheiten zu kaufen , damit ein Anfänger überall zu rande kommt..#c.
Was stört dich an ordentlichen Stahlvorfächern?
Und was bedeutet etc.??
Ich lerne ja gerne noch dazu - vor allem von echten Könnern..
Petri


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ganz doof gesagt: mit zwei Teleruten mit max. 70gr WG von ca 3,00m länge und einer 3-4000er Rolle mit 25er Mono lässt sich fast alles fangen und der ein oder andere Spinner/Wobbler etc. durchs Wasser ziehen.
Ansonsten ist 1x7 (gerade auf Hecht) mehr als brauchbar und eben deutlich günstiger. 
Eine Rute mit 30gr WG ist bei einm Fluss kaum zu gebrauchen.
Ansonsten finde ich die Spitze am Ende deinea Vorpostings unnötig. Wenn du nicht drüber diskutieren willst dann kopiere hier nicht einfach rein was du mal in einem anderen Forum geschrieben hast. Ich habe mich sehr bemüht, meine Kritik anständig ubd wertschätzend zu formulieren aber du erweckst den Anschein beleidigt zu sein wenn man konstruktive Kritik übt.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hi!
Eine Telerute mit 60gr und irgendeine 3000er dranhängen ist genau die art von völlig uninspirierten Vorschlägen, die Anfängern mal gerne das fischen vermiesen.
Es ging mir einfach nur darum, einem Anfänger klar zu beschreiben was sinnvoll und brauchbar ist. Im übrigen benutze ich hier am Rhein nocht deutlich leichtere Ruten als diese -30gr DAM Nanoflex. Kommt immer darauf an was man fangen möchte.
Es ging mir nicht darum irgendetwas zu diskutieren.
Sinnvolle Zusätze wären durchaus hilfreich - nur rumlabern damit man überhaupt was dazu sagen kann stört eher.. .

Das liebe ich so am AB: Wirklich jeder fühlt sich berufen zu wirklich ALLEM seinen Beitrag zu leisten... .

Und was ich wann und wo poste, darfst Du getrost mir und den Forenbetreibern überlassen..#d
Petri


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ich finde als Anfänger sollte man in einen Angelladen (möglichst klein) gehen und sich EINE Angel zusammenstellen lassen. Nicht über 50€. Und die Rolle muss auch nicht von Shimano sein. Oder willst du den Junganglern gleich den Markenwahn implizieren?


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Oktober 2017)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Antworten  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,
Das wichtigste ist die Angel (Rute und Rolle) und der Spaß am Angeln.

Ist doch kein Konkurrenzkampf.

Es gibt wirklich auch von anderen Anbietern gute Modelle zu ordentlichen Preisen.

Spro,Daiwa,... usw. Haben genauso taugliche und Bezahlbare Modelle.


Wenn würde ich ne Liste erstellen die nicht ganz so einseitig ist.

Nicht jeder Anfänger hat Zugriff auf alles.
Gibt ja auch Läden die nicht allles führen und nicht jeder will gleich das erste mal im I-Net bestellen wenn er noch nicht,das  Modell in der Hand hielt.

Und ich kenne Angler die Angeln mit ner Ryoby oder Daiwa von 1980 oder älter und die kann man sehr wohl als Profis bezeichnen.
Evtl. Nicht mit benennen neuer Rollenmodelle aber sehr wohl mit dem Fangen kapitaler Fische.[emoji6]

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich finde als Anfänger sollte man in einen Angelladen (möglichst klein) gehen und sich EINE Angel zusammenstellen lassen. Nicht über 50€. Und die Rolle muss auch nicht von Shimano sein. Oder willst du den Junganglern gleich den Markenwahn implizieren?



Das wäre im Grunde auch mein Ansatz, aber leider gibt es da immer einige Probleme:
Erstens wird der Anfänger meist gnadenlos über den Tisch gezogen. Zweitens haben die meisten Händler schlicht zu wenig Ahnung.
Drittens verhält es sich mit Angelgerät wie mit Werkzeug: Der Fachmann bekommt zur Not auch mit einer Billigmaschine vom Diskounter ein ordentliches Loch gebohrt - der Amateur eher nicht.
Ich greife mir wirklich jedes Kind das bis 3 nicht auf dem Baum ist und schleife es zum fischen. Die größten Schwierigkeiten machen Rolle und Schnur - mit allem Anderen kommen die Bälger zurecht. Aber ne schlechte Rolle mit verdrallter Schnur verdirbt Alles..!

Natürlich halte ich nichts davon irgendwelche Marken zu hypen, aber nach meiner festen Überzeugung bekommt man bei Shimano den besten Gegenwert.
Daiwa boykottiere ich seit dem damaligen Betrugsskandal.
Ansonsten bleiben Penn, Okuma und Ryobi.
  Sonst gibt es ja nicht viel in der für Anfänger erträglichen Preisklasse..#c.
Und warum nur 50€? Dafür gibt es doch nur Schrott.
Beim Angeln ist Geiz äusserst ungeil, denn im Zweifel leidet die Kreatur und wer sich 500€ nicht leisten kann oder will, möge es doch mal mit einem anderen Hobby versuchen. Ich rate zu Jagen, Segeln oder Fliegen - da kann man richtiges Geld ausgeben. Selbst Trekking, Surfen oder Klettern erfordert ganz anderen finanziellen Einsatz.
Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

@rhinefisher
ich habe deine Eingangsbeiträge mal grob formatiert damit es etwas besser lesbar wird.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

hallo, 
ich suche einen günstige, gute 2000er/200er Rolle bis 0,20 mm
bis 50 €.
irgendjemand ideen ?


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @rhinefisher
> ich habe deine Eingangsbeiträge mal grob formatiert damit es etwas besser lesbar wird.



Klasse - so solltes es eigentlich auch aussehen.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich suche einen günstige, gute 2000er/200er Rolle bis 0,20 mm
> bis 50 €.
> irgendjemand ideen ?



Spro Passion oder Shimano Catana - sind beide brauchbar.
Petri


----------



## Eff (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Wenn du ein derartiges Posting startest, das darauf abzielt einer großen Menge an Neuanglern zu helfen, wirst du in einem AngelFORUM selbstverständlich viele Leute auf den Plan rufen, die ihre Meinung dazu abgeben werden. Das passiert gerade dann, wenn einem Anfänger, wie von Zocker schon erwähnt der Markenwahn impliziert und von vornherein Gerätefetischismus eingetrichtert wird. 
Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass man mit Gerät was 50€ kostet Fischen leiden zufügt, weil es Schrott ist, dann glaube ich eher, dass es am Endverbraucher liegt der entsprechendes Gerät verwendet. Bei falschem Umgang schaffe ich es auch 500€ Angelgerät zu schrotten und den Fisch samt ganzer Montage davon schwimmen zu lassen. 
Auch mit einer Kombo die 80€ kostet wird man wunderbar seine ersten Gehversuche unternehmen können und erste schöne Fische fangen. 
Vielleicht überdenkst du deine Äußerungen nochmals und versetzt dich in die Lage deiner Zielgruppe, die du damit eher verprellst als motivierst. 

LG


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hi!
Wo impliziere ich denn "Markenwahn"?
Wer genauer liest wird feststellen, das da auch soetwas steht wie "Catana, odentliche Schnur und die billigste Rute 70€"
Billiger geht ohne grössere Qualitätseinbußen nicht und da geraten wir ganz schnell in den Bereich Schrott.
Diese Auflistung ist für einige Leute schon richtig hilfreich gewesen; wenigstens 2 Personen haben das ganz genau so gemacht wie beschrieben und sind total zufrieden.
Andere fandens zumindest teilweise sehr hilfreich.
Wenn ich wenigstens einige Anfänger vor Schaden bewahren konnte, hat es sich für mich schon gelohnt.
Wer mag, kann ja auch versuchen etwas besseres zu posten.
Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich es besser machen könnte, denn ehrlich gesagt höre ich wieder und wieder das Anfänger völlig hilflos und überfordert im Geschäft stehen und kräftig abgezockt werden.
Das kann man sich mit dieser Anleitung ganz einfach ersparen.
Deshalb mache ich ganz genaue Angaben, mit denen man sich lässig an den Rechner setzen und bestellen kann.. .
Alle erwähnten Geräte sind gut und relativ günstig und wer meint 3€ sparen zu müssen, weil 1x7 auch genügt, der soll das doch einfach tun.. .

Auch stört es mich keinewegs, wenn es Feedback gibt, aber dann fände ich es ganz OK, wenn dieses halwegs fundiert wäre und nicht einfach nur Gelaber.... .
Das bezieht sich nicht auf dich!
Aber wäre schon gut wenn von den ganzen Könnern mal soetwas käme wie" Hey rhinefisher, wie wäre es denn mit einer Futter/Madenschleuder - könnte auch für einen Beginner ganz nützlich sein..", statt "zu teuer" "zu gut für nen Anfänger" "böser Markenwahn" oder, mein Lieblinsgeschwätz "Du willst nur mit deinem Keller angeben.."

Das AB ist ja schon recht "zweischneidig": Auf der einen Seite sitzt hier eine geballte Kompetenz, die überaus hilfreiche Antworten zu, und das erstaunt mich immer wieder, jedem noch so abwegigem Thema postet.
Auf der anderen Seite jene, und das ist die große Mehrheit, die einfach nur rumlabern und die wirklich klugen Antworten in ihrem Gelaber verschwinden lassen.
Petri


----------



## thanatos (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

auweia ich bin ein Laberer  :c aber es tut mir echt leid
 nicht immer der gleichen Meinung sein zu können mit Menschen die echt non plus Ultra - Erfahrung haben und mit ihrer unerschütterlichen Selbstüberzeugung die übrige Menschheit beglücken müssen . |supergri
 Wo bleibt der Hinweis beim Kauf einer Shimano auf 
 Made in Japan achten !!!
 Gerade für ein Frischling ist es ein ganz tolles Erlebnis wenn
 durch eigene Unerfahrenheit beim zweiten Wurf der teure 
 Meps oder Rapalla gebaut in Estland verpackt in Finnland 
 unerreichbar im Baum hängt .;+
 und noch eins - in deinem Keller kämen mir vielleicht 
 wirklich die Tränen - vor lachen 
              ENDE


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hallo,

also ich muss den kritischen Vorrednern größtenteils recht geben. Auch ich würde einem Anfänger diesen Guide nicht vorschlagen. Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass eine sinnvolle Beratung ohne Kenntnis der zu befischenden Gewässer und der Vorkommenden Arten und Größen, nicht möglich ist, halte ich diese Aussage einfach für faktisch falsch:



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ruten,Rollen und Schnüre schlagen also mit rund 300€ zu Buche wenn man sich gleich beide kaufen möchte.



Also wenn ich mir 2 Shimano Vengance BX Ruten 1x 2,70m 10-30g und 1x 3,30m 20-50g auswähle.
Und daran 2 Daiwa Ninja Rollen schraube 1x 2500 und 1x 3000. Und dann Shimano Technium Monofil aufspule z.B. 1x 0,22 und 1x 0,28 komme ich auf einen Gesamtbetrag von *~170.- €*.

Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass diese Zusammenstellung nicht als Ratschlag zu verstehen ist, sondern  dazu dienen soll die Unrichtigkeit der zitierten Aussage zu belegen. Ich gehe davon aus, das Einigkeit darüber besteht das mit diesen Kombos geangelt werden kann.

P.S.: Einen Guide für Andere zu erstellen und dabei nicht einmal auf lesbare Formatierung zu achten macht, zumindest auf mich, auch keinen seriösen Eindruck.


----------



## Damyl (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ich bin froh das es zu meiner Anfangszeit (1978) noch keine empfehlungen aus den Internet gegeben hat.
Ich hätte mir das Angeln nicht leisten können |supergri

Der Ratgeber ist mM nach zu Markenlastig und preisbezogen. Da dürften 95 % der Angler nicht mehr angeln. |kopfkrat
Für mich wäre lernen am Wasser, zuschauen, Fragen stellen, probieren, viel wertvoller als eine Shimanorolle.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



thanatos schrieb:


> auweia ich bin ein Laberer  :c aber es tut mir echt leid
> nicht immer der gleichen Meinung sein zu können mit Menschen die echt non plus Ultra - Erfahrung haben und mit ihrer unerschütterlichen Selbstüberzeugung die übrige Menschheit beglücken müssen . |supergri
> Wo bleibt der Hinweis beim Kauf einer Shimano auf
> Made in Japan achten !!!
> ...



Nimmst Du Drogen?


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hi!
Wenn ihr denn meint.... . 
In meinem Alltag sehe ich ständig Kinder mit Smartphones in der Hand die deutlich teurer sind... .
Wahrscheinlich habt ihr alle eine Navi in der Karre das 5x soviel kostet.
Aber beim Angeln tut das Geld dann weh...

@Damyl  Selbstverständlich ist Lernen sehr viel wichtiger als Geräte - aber das war doch nicht mein Thema.. .

@Markus  Wie gesagt elektronischer Analphabet. Computer find ich total langweilig - ich habe ein richtiges Leben. Das ich euch hier so vollschwalle ist meiner Bettlegrigkeit geschuldet - wenn ich wieder fit bin hat das auch wieder ein Ende.. .
Petri


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wenn ihr denn meint.... .
> In meinem Alltag sehe ich ständig Kinder mit Smartphones in der Hand die deutlich teurer sind... .
> Wahrscheinlich habt ihr alle eine Navi in der Karre das 5x soviel kostet.
> Aber beim Angeln tut das Geld dann weh...



Ach so, dann habe ich Deinen post völlig falsch verstanden. Ich dachte er richtet sich an alle Jungangler und nicht nur an die gut situierten. #c


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ach so, dann habe ich Deinen post völlig falsch verstanden. Ich dachte er richtet sich an alle Jungangler und nicht nur an die gut situierten. #c



Erstmal gehts nicht um Kinder, sondern um Anfänger.
Zweitens, wenn Du schon an Kinder denkst, die von dir empfohlene Rute ist gerade für Kinder völlig ungeignet - 330cm und 350gr? Echt jetzt? Welches Kind kann denn damit umgehen??

Garnicht so einfach - gelle.. .

Man muß gut Situiert sein um sich soetwas kaufen zu können??
Das kannst Du doch nicht ernst meinen.. .


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Natürlich halte ich nichts davon irgendwelche Marken zu hypen, aber nach meiner festen Überzeugung bekommt man bei Shimano den besten Gegenwert.
> Daiwa boykottiere ich seit dem damaligen Betrugsskandal.
> Ansonsten bleiben Penn, Okuma und Ryobi.
> Sonst gibt es ja nicht viel in der für Anfänger erträglichen Preisklasse..#c.
> ...




Hi, 
Ob du es glaubst oder nicht 500€ kann sich tatsächlich nicht jeder so ohne weiteres leisten.
Sag des mal einem 10 jährigem das er sich ein anderes Hobby suchen soll wenn er 500€ nicht aufbringen kann.

Hab mich sehr über diesen Satz geärgert, spare mir aber weitere
Kommentare darüber.

Ich finde deine Empfehlung eine gute Wahl,aber nicht unbedingt gleich zu Anfang.
Die meisten Angler die ich kenne haben mit was geschenkten oder ner gebrauchten Kombo angefangen.

Sogar am Flohmarkt hab ich schon gute "Ware" zu einem vernünftigen Preis gesehen.
Da kann Mans auch anfassen .

Mittlerweile leiste ich mir auch gerne ein teueres Schätzchen.
Aber Fische fangen und Spaß am Angeln habe ich auch mit preislich günstigeren Artikeln.





Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> ich bin weder Literat noch die hellste Kerze  auf der Torte.



Dann würde ich auch nicht versuchen einen Anfänger-Guide zu schreiben....


----------



## Tim1313 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ich als Anfänger hätte mir mehr Beiträge gewünscht, die eigene Empfehlungen oder Ergänzungen auflisten als Diskussionen über Marken und Struktur von Beiträgen.

Danke Rhinefisher für die Mühe, da hab ich wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt, wenn ich mich in den Angelladen wage. Vielleicht komme ich dann auch mit brauchbarem Zeug raus.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auch nicht versuchen einen Anfänger-Guide zu schreiben....



Aber ich kann angeln - das sollte reichen.
Wier sind hier doch nicht in der "Akademischen Agelvereinigung".


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Tim1313 schrieb:


> Ich als Anfänger hätte mir mehr Beiträge gewünscht, die eigene Empfehlungen oder Ergänzungen auflisten als Diskussionen über Marken und Struktur von Beiträgen.
> 
> Danke Rhinefisher für die Mühe, da hab ich wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt, wenn ich mich in den Angelladen wage. Vielleicht komme ich dann auch mit brauchbarem Zeug raus.



Das hätte ich mir auch gewünscht.. .
Danke Tim!

@Damyl: Gerade habe ich hier den DAM Katalog von 79 mal aufgeschlagen, nur um mich meiner Erinnerung zu vergewissern. Damals war Angeln aber erheblich teurer als heute, und was die an Sets angeboten haben war totaler Schrott - da gehts den heutigen Anfängern schon besser.. .


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hey Michi!
Natürlich gehe ich nicht davon aus, das jedermann mal eben 500€ locker aus dem Ärmel schüttelt - mache ich auch nicht.
Da das Angeln aber in diesem Lande eine langfristig zu planende Angelegenheit ist, die, so je nach Starttermin, schonmal ein gutes Jahr in Anspruch nimmt, denke ich schon dass fast jeder soviel Geld ansparen kann, das er mit halbwegs funktionierendem Gerät starten kann.
Petri


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht 500€ kann sich tatsächlich nicht jeder so ohne weiteres leisten.
> Sag des mal einem 10 jährigem das er sich ein anderes Hobby suchen soll wenn er 500€ nicht aufbringen kann.
> 
> ...



|uhoh:

Als ob nur arme Schlucker oder 10-jährige Kids mit dem Angeln anfangen.
Es gibt ein Sprichwort: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.

Was ist also an SEINER persönlichen Empfehlung falsch?
Der Preis? Die Qualität? Die Quantität?

Man kann natürlich einem Anfänger auch das Angelzeug von Lidl& Co empfehlen.

Qualitäts Material ist nie verkehrt. 
Eine Shimano Rolle lässt sich auch gebraucht noch leichter weiterverkaufen während andere Rolle "kein" Mensch haben möchte.
Auch mal bedenken.

Ansonsten ist diese Empfehlung zu kompliziert, zu pauschal und zu überflüssig.
Meine persönl. Meinung.
In den Laden gehen, Beratung für Budget X einholen und gut ist.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Danke Sharpo - das hatte ich zwar auch alles geschrieben, und auch mehrfach auf günstigere Alternativen hingewiesen.
Ebenso erwähnt, das man ja nicht Alles auf einmal kaufen müsse und und und.... .
Aber das wird gerne überlesen.. .
Da geht es dann ausschließlich um persöhnliche Vorlieben und Abneigungen.
Allein dieses ständige "Shimano bashing" finde ich schon sonderbar.. .
Manchmal gehts halt auch ganz schlicht darum, überhaupt irgendwas abzusondern - der Inhalt scheint dann eher zweitrangig.
Petri


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ich habe mit einer Shimano Spincombo (Catana und solstice (?)) und der Lidl Grundrutencombo angefangen. Den Fischen war es egal und nachdem die Rolle irgendwann ausgetauscht wurde hat die Lidlrute viel Spaß gemacht. Also, es geht günstiger. Was wiederverkaufswerte und grundsätzliche Qualität angeht mag ja alle so stimmen. Aber meiner Meinung nach reicht zum Beginn einfaches Gerät weil man erst während man angelt merkt wo die Reise hingeht. Meine Angelei jetzt hat mit der zu Beginn kaum noch was zu tun, ich hab ein oaar falsche Dinge gekauft im Laufe der Zeit aber weiss  so langsam, was ich will und brauche. Würde mich ärgern wenn  dann für meine ersten Ruten 300 Tacken ausgegeben hätte.
Zumal man als Anfänger uU Handlingprobleme haben kann, eine kaputte Lidlrute tut nicht so weh wie eine 70€+.
Allein aus diesem Grunde schon kann ich die Lidlruten und -freilaufrollen empfehlen. Die Rollen an den Combos sind grausig aber die Freilaufrollen für unter 20 Eur bieten viel Rolle für wenig Geld und verrichten hier auch nach drei Jahren unbeeindruckt von Vernachlässigung und schmutz ihren dienst


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mit einer Shimano Spincombo (Catana und solstice (?)) und der Lidl Grundrutencombo angefangen. Den Fischen war es egal und nachdem die Rolle irgendwann ausgetauscht wurde hat die Lidlrute viel Spaß gemacht. Also, es geht günstiger. Was wiederverkaufswerte und grundsätzliche Qualität angeht mag ja alle so stimmen. Aber meiner Meinung nach reicht zum Beginn einfaches Gerät weil man erst während man angelt merkt wo die Reise hingeht. Meine Angelei jetzt hat mit der zu Beginn kaum noch was zu tun, ich hab ein oaar falsche Dinge gekauft im Laufe der Zeit aber weiss  so langsam, was ich will und brauche. Würde mich ärgern wenn  dann für meine ersten Ruten 300 Tacken ausgegeben hätte.
> Zumal man als Anfänger uU Handlingprobleme haben kann, eine kaputte Lidlrute tut nicht so weh wie eine 70€+.
> Allein aus diesem Grunde schon kann ich die Lidlruten und -freilaufrollen empfehlen. Die Rollen an den Combos sind grausig aber die Freilaufrollen für unter 20 Eur bieten viel Rolle für wenig Geld und verrichten hier auch nach drei Jahren unbeeindruckt von Vernachlässigung und schmutz ihren dienst




Da liegt genau mein Ansatz; dem Anfänger solches "Mehrfachkaufen" zu ersparen.
Und wie auch immer sich die zukünftige Angelei des Beginners entwickeln mag - diese Geräte kann man weiterverwenden.
Bei diesen Geräten gibt es auch keinerlei Probleme mit dem handling.. .
Petri


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe mit einer Shimano Spincombo (Catana und solstice (?)) und der Lidl Grundrutencombo angefangen. Den Fischen war es egal und nachdem die Rolle irgendwann ausgetauscht wurde hat die Lidlrute viel Spaß gemacht. Also, es geht günstiger. Was wiederverkaufswerte und grundsätzliche Qualität angeht mag ja alle so stimmen. Aber meiner Meinung nach reicht zum Beginn einfaches Gerät weil man erst während man angelt merkt wo die Reise hingeht. Meine Angelei jetzt hat mit der zu Beginn kaum noch was zu tun, ich hab ein oaar falsche Dinge gekauft im Laufe der Zeit aber weiss  so langsam, was ich will und brauche. Würde mich ärgern wenn  dann für meine ersten Ruten 300 Tacken ausgegeben hätte.
> Zumal man als Anfänger uU Handlingprobleme haben kann, eine kaputte Lidlrute tut nicht so weh wie eine 70€+.
> Allein aus diesem Grunde schon kann ich die Lidlruten und -freilaufrollen empfehlen. Die Rollen an den Combos sind grausig aber die Freilaufrollen für unter 20 Eur bieten viel Rolle für wenig Geld und verrichten hier auch nach drei Jahren unbeeindruckt von Vernachlässigung und schmutz ihren dienst



Es ist doch auch ok wenn es für Dich reicht.

Der Kollege hat nur seine persönliche Empfehlung ausgesprochen.
Anderen Anfängern reicht das Lidl Zeug nicht. 
(Ich würde es auch keinem Anfänger empfehlen, dann lieber gutes Gerät gebraucht.
Bevor isch als Angler einem Anfänger dieses zeug empfehle, gehe ich in den Keller und drück ihm eine "alte" Angelrute aus meinem Bestand in die Hand und zur Not verschenke ich diese. )
Die wollen etwas vernünftiges.


----------



## Damyl (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> @Damyl: Gerade habe ich hier den DAM Katalog von 79 mal aufgeschlagen, nur um mich meiner Erinnerung zu vergewissern. Damals war Angeln aber erheblich teurer als heute, und was die an Sets angeboten haben war totaler Schrott - da gehts den heutigen Anfängern schon besser.. .



Und mit so einem Schrott habe ich angefangen 
Ein Set aus Holiday Vollglasrute mit Prince Rolle.

Der Spass war mit dem Schrott aber ungetrübt 

Gab aber damals wirklich keine grosse Auswahl im Laden ...(vor allen Dingen nicht für´s Taschengeld)
Da ist es heute besser.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Damyl schrieb:


> Und mit so einem Schrott habe ich angefangen
> Ein Set aus Holiday Vollglasrute mit Prince Rolle.
> 
> Der Spass war mit dem Schrott aber ungetrübt
> ...



Das waren bittere Zeiten! 
Bis 76 habe ich ausschließlich mit ABU Multis gefischt, weil es wirklich keine guten Sationörrollen gab. 
Als ich dann 76 Konfirmation hatte, und dadurch die Tasche voller Geld, bin ich in ein Angelgeschäft und habe dort 1300DM auf den Tisch gelegt - was hat der mich abgezockt... .
Aber unter meinen Neuerwerbungen waren auch 8 od. 10 Shakespeare Ambidex - die erste Statio mit der man richtig fischen konnte.
Die letzten davon habe ich vor wenigen Jahren in tadellosem Zustand verschent - die werden heute noch benutzt.. .
Man sieht - ich bin ein gebrannts Kind.
Ganz ehrlich; darüber ärgere ich mich heute noch - vorallem über meine verantwortungslosen Eltern, die einen 13 Jährigen mit soviel Kohle allein ins Geschäft laufen ließen - ght garnicht..!
Petri


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das waren bittere Zeiten!
> Bis 76 habe ich ausschließlich mit ABU Multis gefischt, weil es wirklich keine guten Sationörrollen gab.
> Als ich dann 76 Konfirmation hatte, und dadurch die Tasche voller Geld, bin ich in ein Angelgeschäft und habe dort 1300DM auf den Tisch gelegt - was hat der mich abgezockt... .
> Aber unter meinen Neuerwerbungen waren auch 8 od. 10 Shakespeare Ambidex - die erste Statio mit der man richtig fischen konnte.
> ...



Eher zuviel Geld.

Aber Du hast etwas gelernt.  |supergri Fürs Leben.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ist lustig zu lesen wie jmd schreibt 





> das hatte ich zwar auch alles geschrieben, und auch mehrfach auf günstigere Alternativen hingewiesen.
> Ebenso erwähnt, das man ja nicht Alles auf einmal kaufen müsse und und und.... .
> Aber das wird gerne überlesen.. .


, aber dann die anderen Kommentare nicht richtig liest. Der einzige der von Kindern schreibt bist Du ich erwähnte Jungangler was auf das Alter der Anglerkarriere referenziert.

Und wenn Du die Kommentare richtig lesen (verstehen) würdest müsstest Du auch nicht behaupten ich hätte eine Rute vorgeschlagen, das habe ich nämlich explizit nicht da es nicht geht. Davon abgesehen ist der Rutengewichtsfetisch mMn eh zu hinterfragen (Stichwort "Balance").

Aber der wichtigste Punkt warum das hier völlig am Ziel vorbei geht ist, dass die Bedingungen unter denen jemand startet (Gewässer, Fischarten, Fischgrößen, gewünschte Methoden, Budget,...) so unterschiedlich sind, das es nahezu unmöglich ist dies sinnvoll in einem Foreneintrag abzubilden. Und wenn schaffen es wohl nur die hellsten Kerzen.


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

An alle, die hier den Rhinefisher so schön angehen:

Wer von euch hat sich den auch schon mal die Arbeit gemacht, so einen Ratgeber zu schreiben? Wo dürfen wir denn eure Meisterwerke bewundern?


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Andal schrieb:


> An alle, die hier den Rhinefisher so schön angehen:
> 
> Wer von euch hat sich den auch schon mal die Arbeit gemacht, so einen Ratgeber zu schreiben? Wo dürfen wir denn eure Meisterwerke bewundern?



Gefällt mir!

Ich hatte zwar anderen Orts durchaus Differenzen mit dem Kollegen rhinefisher, finde aber sein Ansinnen hier sehr positiv!
Auch wenn seine Gerätewahl natürlich subjektiv ist, aber der Ansatz geht in die richtige Richtung.

Jürgen


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Andal schrieb:


> An alle, die hier den Rhinefisher so schön angehen:
> 
> Wer von euch hat sich den auch schon mal die Arbeit gemacht, so einen Ratgeber zu schreiben? Wo dürfen wir denn eure Meisterwerke bewundern?



Erst mal sollte erwähnt werden, dass das hier erst lesbar wurde als es Franz formatiert hat, also hat OP mMn sich nicht genug arbeit gemacht.

Zum anderen ist meine Intention nicht den Autor anzugehen, sondern den geneigten Leser auf Punkte zu stoßen, die mMn nach nicht stimmig sind. Der kann dann sein eigenes Bild machen.

Wenn OP dann meine Beiträge nicht richtig liest und sich bei seinen genau darüber beschwert ist meine Impulskontrolle einfach nicht ausgeprägt genug um zu schweigen, mein Fehler.


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Jeder zieht sich den gefunden Schuh an, der ihm zu passen scheint. #h


----------



## hecht99 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Prinzipiell finde ich die Idee super und du hast dir viel Arbeit gemacht und Mühe gegeben. Meiner Meinung nach hast du gutes Gerät das auch am Wasser Spaß macht empfohlen. Das einzige Manko ist, dass deine Kombos zwar gut abgestimmt sind aber vielleicht für den Anfänger wenig flexibel sind. Ich weiß nicht wie ich mich da ausdrücken soll aber meiner Meinung nach sind das alles schon Sachen für den 2. Schritt.

 Schritt 1 wäre für mich nämlich das Vertraut machen mit der Materie mit Allroundgeschirr. Den einen zieht es danach zum Friedfischangeln, den anderen zum Karpfen oder Raubfischansitz und den anderen zum Spinnfischen. Und jetzt machen deine Vorschläge sind.

 Für Schritt 1 wäre zum Beispiel eine 2,70 Meter lange Rute mit ungefähr 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht am besten geeignet. Wie du schon sagst, keinen Billigkram sondern solides Markengerät. Mit der Rute ist vom Spinnangeln auf Hecht und Zander, übers leichte Grundangeln auf Raub- und Friedfisch im Stillwasser, bis zum Posenangeln mal grundsätzlich alles angeltauglich abgedeckt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Beim Angeln ist Geiz äusserst ungeil, denn im Zweifel leidet die Kreatur



Der grösste und auch Folgenreichste Geiz dürfte darin liegen, das sich etliche Anfänger immer weniger mit Basics befassen.


Das hat neben dem Fangerfolg letztendlich auch Einfluss auf dem richtigen Umgang mit dem Fisch. 

Weil z. B. die simple aber lehrreiche Erfahrung mit kleinen Weissfischen an der Stippe fehlt..rennen bevor man gehen kann. 

Die grösste Fehlerquelle für Anfänger liegt imo somit nicht in der Frage ob nun die Mono zu 5 oder 30 € besser ist, sondern im nicht erlernen simpler Angelroutine:

Platzwahl,Ordnung am Platz,Drill,
Kescherhandhabung, Landung, Hakenlösen etc. 

So löblich und nötig Geräteempfehlungen auch sind, sollte man trotzdem bei Anfängerempfehlungen mit Kapitel 1 der Grundlagen beginnen.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell finde ich die Idee super und du hast dir viel Arbeit gemacht und Mühe gegeben. Meiner Meinung nach hast du gutes Gerät das auch am Wasser Spaß macht empfohlen. Das einzige Manko ist, dass deine Kombos zwar gut abgestimmt sind aber vielleicht für den Anfänger wenig flexibel sind. Ich weiß nicht wie ich mich da ausdrücken soll aber meiner Meinung nach sind das alles schon Sachen für den 2. Schritt.
> 
> Schritt 1 wäre für mich nämlich das Vertraut machen mit der Materie mit Allroundgeschirr. Den einen zieht es danach zum Friedfischangeln, den anderen zum Karpfen oder Raubfischansitz und den anderen zum Spinnfischen. Und jetzt machen deine Vorschläge sind.
> 
> Für Schritt 1 wäre zum Beispiel eine 2,70 Meter lange Rute mit ungefähr 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht am besten geeignet. Wie du schon sagst, keinen Billigkram sondern solides Markengerät. Mit der Rute ist vom Spinnangeln auf Hecht und Zander, übers leichte Grundangeln auf Raub- und Friedfisch im Stillwasser, bis zum Posenangeln mal grundsätzlich alles angeltauglich abgedeckt.



Ganz genau das habe ich versucht!
Deshalb die DAM Nanoflex als Einstieg angeraten - das ist wirklich die universellste Rute die ich kenne.
60gr Ruten sind, als Universalgerät, meist viel zu stark.
Petri#h
Petri


----------



## hecht99 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ganz genau das habe ich versucht!
> Deshalb die DAM Nanoflex als Einstieg angeraten - das ist wirklich die universellste Rute die ich kenne.
> 60gr Ruten sind, als Universalgerät, meist viel zu stark.
> Petri#h
> Petri



Für einen Anfänger der einen hecht, karpfen oder Aal drillen soll ist eine 60 Gramm Rute nicht zu stark. Eine solche Rute verzeiht am Anfang auch was und man kann die Basics erlernen. Deine Empfehlung geht an Anfänger und den will ich nicht mit ner 30 Gramm Rute nen anständigen Hecht oder Karpfen drillen lassen, auch wenn du und ich damit wahrscheinlich kein Problem hätten. Vor allem sollte es eine 60 Gramm Allroundrute sein, die auch mal eine Flucht gut abfedert. Reinrassige Spinnrute sind dann halt einfach zu Fehlerunverträglich!


Ruhrfischer geb ich auch recht.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Der grösste und auch Folgenreichste Geiz dürfte darin liegen, das sich etliche Anfänger immer weniger mit Basics befassen.
> 
> 
> Das hat neben dem Fangerfolg letztendlich auch Einfluss auf dem richtigen Umgang mit dem Fisch.
> ...



Das unterschreibe ich zu 100%!
Aber auch hier gilt, das dies ja nicht mein Thema war.
Es ging mir darum, eine variable Einstiegsausrüstung zu empfehlen, die für jeden immer und überall zu gebrauchen ist und ich denke das mir dieses auch ziehmlich gut gelungen ist..|supergri.
Das erlernen des Angelns setzt je nunmal ein Mindestmaß an Gerät vorraus.
Petri#h


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ist lustig zu lesen wie jmd schreibt , aber dann die anderen Kommentare nicht richtig liest. Der einzige der von Kindern schreibt bist Du ich erwähnte Jungangler was auf das Alter der Anglerkarriere referenziert.
> 
> Und wenn Du die Kommentare richtig lesen (verstehen) würdest müsstest Du auch nicht behaupten ich hätte eine Rute vorgeschlagen, das habe ich nämlich explizit nicht da es nicht geht. Davon abgesehen ist der Rutengewichtsfetisch mMn eh zu hinterfragen (Stichwort "Balance").
> 
> Aber der wichtigste Punkt warum das hier völlig am Ziel vorbei geht ist, dass die Bedingungen unter denen jemand startet (Gewässer, Fischarten, Fischgrößen, gewünschte Methoden, Budget,...) so unterschiedlich sind, das es nahezu unmöglich ist dies sinnvoll in einem Foreneintrag abzubilden. Und wenn schaffen es wohl nur die hellsten Kerzen.



Natürlich hast Du keine Empfehlung abgegeben, aber diese, auch für Erwachsene eher unbrauchbare Rute, als Praxisgerechter erwähnt.....:q:q.
Weil man ja auch keine Ruten anraten kann, ohne genaueste Kenntniß des Gewässers..:q:q.
Oder zu wissen ob der zukünftige Angler rechts- oder linkshänder ist..#q#q
Petri


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Man kann schreiben, was man will und bis die Finger bluten, aber am grundsätzlichen "Einsteigerproblem" wird man nichts mehr ändern können. Man steht als einsamer Rufer im Walde!

Es ist, dank medialer Aufarbeitung, keiner mehr bereit, sich das Mäntelchen des Schülers überzustreifen. Geld und sei es der Omma geklaut, ermöglicht bald jedem sofort als "Spezialist" zu starten. Bisweilen auch mit beinahe gleichzeitiger Bruchlandung auf dem eigenen Antlitz.

Ein paar Einsteiger sind noch dabei, die tatsächlich von Grund auf lernen wollen, ein paar haben den Luxus eines Mentors und bei allen wirkt die natürliche Selektion (des Mißerfolges).

Außer Empfehlungen geben kann man da nicht (mehr) viel machen. Wer will, soll sie annehmen und allen anderen wünsche ich viel Glück auf ihrer Reise durch die Anglerwelt.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Für einen Anfänger der einen hecht, karpfen oder Aal drillen soll ist eine 60 Gramm Rute nicht zu stark. Eine solche Rute verzeiht am Anfang auch was und man kann die Basics erlernen. Deine Empfehlung geht an Anfänger und den will ich nicht mit ner 30 Gramm Rute nen anständigen Hecht oder Karpfen drillen lassen, auch wenn du und ich damit wahrscheinlich kein Problem hätten. Vor allem sollte es eine 60 Gramm Allroundrute sein, die auch mal eine Flucht gut abfedert. Reinrassige Spinnrute sind dann halt einfach zu Fehlerunverträglich!
> 
> 
> Ruhrfischer geb ich auch recht.



Alles nicht ganz falsch..., aber schau dir diese Rute mal genauer an; relativ weiche, moderate, eben fehlerverzeihende Aktion, gepaart mit unglaublichem Rückrat und großer Robustheit.
G
Das ist wirklich das beste Universalgerät dass mir bekannt ist.. .
Petri#h


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Andal schrieb:


> Man kann schreiben, was man will und bis die Finger bluten, aber am grundsätzlichen "Einsteigerproblem" wird man nichts mehr ändern können. Man steht als einsamer Rufer im Walde!
> 
> Es ist, dank medialer Aufarbeitung, keiner mehr bereit, sich das Mäntelchen des Schülers überzustreifen. Geld und sei es der Omma geklaut, ermöglicht bald jedem sofort als "Spezialist" zu starten. Bisweilen auch mit beinahe gleichzeitiger Bruchlandung auf dem eigenen Antlitz.
> 
> ...



Hey Andal!
Zum Glück mache ich in deinem alten "Wirkungsbereich" ganz andere Erfahrungen; 3od.4 halbwegs sinnvolle Kommentare, dafür aber dutzende PNs, in denen ganz explizit nachgefragt wird.
Der Ein oder Andere versucht, auch heute noch, ernsthaft das fischen zu erlernen - und da bin ich auch gerne mit Rat und Tat behilflich....:m.
Petri


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Dann bestätigt sich mir ja meine eigene Aussage. Setze ich deine Erfahrungen im BF mit meinen aus FB in Relation, dann kommt genau das dabei heraus. #h

Und wer fragt, dem wird auch selbstverständlich geantwortet und so es geht geholfen.


----------



## Purist (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, vor 30 Jahren Mentoren gehabt zu haben. Das war ein langer Prozeß, der Jahre gedauert hat. Die Lernkurve war flach: Man schaute sich gegenseitig oder bei Erwachsenen Kniffe und Strategien ab, laß was man in die Finger bekam. Mit den Jahren wurden die Fänge besser und man lernte was beim Gerät wichtig ist und was teurer Schwachsinn. Fehler machten wir auch, ins Geld gingen die aber nur sehr selten. Heute wundere ich mich nicht, warum ich damals schlechter fing, meine Geduld war einfach noch nicht so ausgeprägt wie heute 

Wenn heute ein Jungangler meint, er müsste gleich als Vollprofi einsteigen (haben Deutsche bei allen Hobbys so an sich, lieber massig hochwertiges Gerät als ein solides "gewusst wie"..), kann das nur in die Hose gehen.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

 3 Wochen den Lappen und schon Speziemenhunter
So läufts oft - aber die hören meist auch schnell wieder auf.. .
Petri#h


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Die Situation, die ich als Einsteiger vor 50 erlebt habe, ist absolut in keinster Weise mit der von heute zu vergleichen. Die Auswahl an Gerätschaften war zu meiner Zeit wirklich sehr übersichtlich. Dafür gab es aber genügend mitteilsame alte Angler, die sich die Zeit genommen haben, dem Pimpf die ersten Erfolge zu erleichtern. Heute ist es genau anders herum.


----------



## Purist (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Wenn ich alte Kataloge wälze sehe ich, dass die Geräteauswahl schon vor 50 Jahren mehr als ausreichend war (..was sagt uns das wohl über die heutige Produktflut?  ). 
Die Grundfehler, die heute Anfänger bei der Gerätewahl machen, konnte man aber schon damals begehen- daran hat sie nichts geändert. Das Irre ist nur, dass es heute kaum ein Neuling mehr daran interessiert ist da durchzusteigen um es für den Rest seines Daseins selber zu wissen.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hi!
Geräte gab es schon, wenn man sich auch im Ausland bediente und bereit war, viel zuviel Geld auszugeben - bloß die "Performance" war so Grottenschlecht, dass ich manchmal vor Wut und Verzweiflung geweint habe..:q.
Die damaligen Ruten waren ganz in Ordnung, Platil war auch brauchbar, aber die Rollen waren katastrophal...
GSD war mein Vater Angler und Jäger - da habe ich wirklich Glück gehabt!
Petri


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Papier war auch vor 50 Jahren geduldig. Nur weil es in den Katalogen stand, war das noch lange nicht in den Läden und oder weit  ausserhalb bezahlbarer Dimensionen. Heute sind es ein paar Klicks und alles was das Herz begehrt kommt aus aller Welt per Express zu dir nach Hause.

Unter dem Strich hat mir aber auch die eine Angel und die eine Rolle gereicht, um das zu fischen, was bei uns ging und was mir eine große Freude gemacht hat.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Der Unterschied zu heute ist...Internet
Produktvideos ohne Ende, Internetshops etc.

Du kannst dir heute jede Rute/ Rolle etc.  im Netz bestellen. Damals gab es eine Handvoll beim Händler und man musste nehmen was da war.
Und damit klar kommen.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Da Internet ist ein wahrer Segen..:vik:
Was hätte man sich alles ersparen können...:c


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ich glaube, man war damals nicht anspruchsloser. Aber man mit Sicherheit zufriedener mit dem was man hatte, weil es ja kaum Vergleich gab, der einen gewissen Neid hervorgerufen hätte.

Die Fisch und Fang war noch schwarz weiß und bestand zu 85% aus reinem Text... sonst war da nix, was Gelüste geweckt hätte.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man war damals nicht anspruchsloser. Aber man mit Sicherheit zufriedener mit dem was man hatte, weil es ja kaum Vergleich gab, der einen gewissen Neid hervorgerufen hätte.



Was blieb einem denn auch sonst übrig?
Friss oder stirb...:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Bin heute noch froh, als kleiner Anfänger-Steppke vor Urzeiten nur eine geschenkte 1,65er-Vollglasrute aus den 70ies mit dazugehöriger Ratter-Rücklaufsperren-Oldschoolrolle gehabt zu haben.

Mangels Alternative musste die Kombo über meine ersten paar Angeljahre für alles Mögliche herhalten - Spinne, Schwimmer, leichte Grundmontagen.

Die einzige "Neukomponente" daran war die 0,25er Mono auf der Rolle (die ursprünglich darauf befindliche war dann doch zu alt und gammelig).

Fing Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Schleien, Satzkarpfen, Forellen, Barsche und auch mal ein  Beifanghechtlein (damals noch mit diesen fetten Blumendraht-Stahlvorfächern, zwei Spinnern und einem Blinker).

Da ging es ganz automatisch nur um das "wie" und nicht um das "mit was" (da sich letztere Frage bei einer einzigen Kombo gar nicht erst stellte).

War total geil und null langweilig. Hatte jedoch auch eine sehr gute Allround-Anleitung durch meinen damaligen Vereinsjugendleiter.

Für diese Erfahrungen bin ich wie gesagt bis heute äußerst dankbar - ich betrachte Tackle nach wie vor als Werkzeug und nicht als Fetisch.


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was blieb einem denn auch sonst übrig?
> Friss oder stirb...:q



Und... sind wir gestorben!? :m


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

:vik:ÜBERLEBERER:vik:


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> :vik:ÜBERLEBERER:vik:



Du hast es erfasst! #6


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Mit dem Überleben kennen wir beide uns ja wohl gut aus.. .
Wer dann - wenn nicht wir..


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mit dem Überleben kennen wir beide uns ja wohl gut aus.. .
> Wer dann - wenn nicht wir..



#6#6#6


----------



## Purist (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Andal schrieb:


> Papier war auch vor 50 Jahren geduldig. Nur weil es in den Katalogen stand, war das noch lange nicht in den Läden und oder weit  ausserhalb bezahlbarer Dimensionen. Heute sind es ein paar Klicks und alles was das Herz begehrt kommt aus aller Welt per Express zu dir nach Hause.



Wenn das ein ordentlicher Laden war, konntest du da auch bestellen. Klar: Die Mehrheit ist innen Laden rein, hat geguckt: Was ist da? Wenn der Preis zu hoch war wurde u.U. trotzdem zähneknirschend zugegriffen, wer hat schon großartig Preise verglichen? 

Das mit den paar Klicks würde ich gar nicht unterschreiben, wenn du heute wirklichen Spezialkram suchst, der nicht in einem Youtube-Werbevideo auftaucht und von keiner großen Marke kommt, kann's richtig umständlich werden, selbst wenn's im Ausland in fast jedem Angelgeschäft liegt. |rolleyes


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Situation, die ich als Einsteiger vor 50 erlebt habe, ist absolut in keinster Weise mit der von heute zu vergleichen. Die Auswahl an Gerätschaften war zu meiner Zeit wirklich sehr übersichtlich. Dafür gab es aber genügend mitteilsame alte Angler, die sich die Zeit genommen haben, dem Pimpf die ersten Erfolge zu erleichtern. Heute ist es genau anders herum.



Hallo,

da pflichte ich dir bei. Anfang der 1960er, als ich mit dem "lizenzierten" Angeln anfing, durfte man bei uns als Jugendlicher die ersten zwei Jahre nur unter Aufsicht fischen. Was ich da von den verschiedenen Anglern gelernt habe, war unbezahlbar - und das Schöne dabei war, wie Du schreibst, die nahmen sich richtig Zeit und hatten keine Angst, dass ihnen der kleine Anfänger was wegfängt. Dann nach zwei Jahren begeleitenden Angelns konnte man die Verbandsprüfung ablegen und man durfte allein zum Angeln.
Wie sieht es heute aus: die Anfänger können die Rute kaum richtig halten und rennen alle zum Spinnfischen. Bei den Wurfkünsten die man da mitunter beobachten kann sträuben sich einem die Haare. Ist bei mir und wie ich Deinem Bild entnehmen kann, auch bei Dir aber nicht mehr schlimm, mangels Masse#h.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



> wenn du heute wirklichen Spezialkram suchst, der nicht in einem  Youtube-Werbevideo auftaucht und von keiner großen Marke kommt, kann's  richtig umständlich werden, selbst wenn's im Ausland in fast jedem  Angelgeschäft liegt.


Aber hallo. Ist ja z. B. aktuell immer noch quasi unmöglich, brüniertes und  ummanteltes 7x7 mit 40 kg+ und verlässlicher Qualität (für schwere LT-Rigs) ganz normal und bezahlbar in D zu bekommen.

Obwohl richtig fettbrockige LT-Großköder ja auch hierzulande immer beliebter werden, scheint da aktuell leider bei 30 kg Schluss zu sein.

Während zahllose Ami-Läden so etwas z. B. von AFW (meine bevorzugte 7x7-Marke) massenhaft sowie nicht übertrieben teuer (= mit anständiger Lauflänge pro Kaufspule) im Angebot haben.

Aber mit Selbstimport hab ich's halt mal überhaupt nicht - mir zu unsicher und zu umständlich.


----------



## Franky (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Bei mir war es Mitte der 80er, als ich meine erste Angel zum Geburtstag bekam und mit 3 Freunden loslegen durfte. 2 davon sind Angler mit "Generationshintergrund" (Eltern u. Großeltern) gewesen, denen wir "Materialkunde" zu verdanken hatten..... 
Daneben gab es mehrere kleine Läden, wo man Angelzeugs bekam. Selbst in "meinem Kaff" hatte der Schreibwarenhändler (selbst Angler) einiges an Kram, in den benachbarten Stadtteilen waren noch ein Zoo- und Eisenwarenladen jeweils mit einer kleineren bzw. mittelgroßen "Angelabteilung". Für "richtige" Läden mussten wir weiter weg...
Ich kann mich aber auch nicht daran erinnern, dass die Gerätschaft früher eine solch geringe Halbwertzeit hatte, wie es mit dem neuen Jahrhundert losging. Gleichzeitig mit der "explodierenden" Auswahl an Ruten und Rollen sowie "Digitalisierung" des Marktes, gingen die "kleinen" und mittleren Läden zurück; dafür explodierte die Anzahl sogenannter "Online-Shops"...
So "schwierig" es früher war, an "gewünschtes" Gerät heranzukommen, so schwierig empfinde ich es jetzt - gerade für Anfänger - geeignetes Gerät zu finden! Es blickt doch wirklich keiner mehr durch! Und viele, gerade auch ältere (Anfänger) haben keinen Bock und/oder keine Zeit, sich da reinzudrehen. Insbesondere mangelt es an Erfahrung, um die Eignung zu erkennen.
Ich habe in den 90ern und frühen 2000ern versucht, "auf Stand" zu sein und habe Kataloge gesammelt. Mittlerweile ist das aufgegeben und die Kataloge vor gut 10 Jahren komplett im Altpapier gelandet.
Einen sinnvollen Leitfaden für "Jungangler" halte ich genau deswegen für durchaus "wichtig"!


----------



## W-Lahn (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Andal schrieb:


> An alle, die hier den Rhinefisher so schön angehen:
> 
> Wer von euch hat sich den auch schon mal die Arbeit gemacht, so einen Ratgeber zu schreiben? Wo dürfen wir denn eure Meisterwerke bewundern?



Das ist kein Ratgeber, das sind zusammenkopierte Beiträge von einem nicht kritikfähigem Autor |rolleyes


----------



## Purist (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Franky schrieb:


> Einen sinnvollen Leitfaden für "Jungangler" halte ich genau deswegen für durchaus "wichtig"!



Die grundlegenden Dinge haben sich seit Jahrzehnten gar nicht geändert, was soll da heute abweichendes in einem Leitfaden stehen, was nicht schon vor 50 Jahren geschrieben wurde?

Du siehst es an rhinefishers Ausführungen: Da verzettelt man sich wahnsinnig und verwirrt den Jungangler noch mehr als man ihm wirklich "hilft". Dem Neuling muss überhaupt nicht beigebracht werden, welche Rute und Rollencombi er kaufen könnte oder sollte, sondern er soll den Zusammenhang zwischen Wurfgewichten/Rutenlängen/Rutenaktion/Rollengrößen/Schnurarten im Zusammenspiel mit verschiedenen Angelmethoden begreifen. 
Genauso muss er erlernen, die Qualität des Gerätes selbst beurteilen zu können. 
Etwas Ahnung von den Verkaufsmethoden der Branche (z.B. "jede nur etwas abweichende Montage erfordert gleich eine neue Rute"), sollte er auch nachvollziehen können, um sie richtig zu bewerten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Richtig. Es geht um Prinzipien, Parameter und - darauf aufbauend - Erkennen/Bewerten von Systemzusammenhängen (auch bzw. vor allem im situativen Kontext). 

Der Rest kommt dann im Lauf der Zeit ganz von selbst, sofern beim Kandidaten ansatzweise Angeltalent, Abstraktionsvermögen und Motivation vorhanden.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Franky schrieb:


> Für "richtige" Läden mussten wir weiter weg...
> Ich kann mich aber auch nicht daran erinnern, dass die Gerätschaft früher eine solch geringe Halbwertzeit hatte, wie es mit dem neuen Jahrhundert losging.
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Hechtjäger100 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Wo impliziere ich denn "Markenwahn"?
Wer genauer liest wird feststellen, das da auch soetwas steht wie "Catana, odentliche Schnur und die billigste Rute 70€"
Billiger geht ohne grössere Qualitätseinbußen nicht und da geraten wir ganz schnell in den Bereich Schrott.

Hallo zusammen!

@ Rhinefisher:
Dann betreibe ich seit 40 Jahren mein Hobby also mit Schrott wenn ich deine Aussage für richtig halten würde!?

Du kannst doch bitte keinem Anfänger zumuten, sich für seine erste Grundausrüstung 300 € auf den Tisch zu legen ( zwei Ruten, zwei Rollen und Zubehör). Vielleicht gibt es hier auch Anfänger/Kids die aus nicht so guten Hause kommen, wo die Eltern vielleicht Harz IV bekommen ;+

Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht, sich Tackle zu kaufen, wovon man noch in 10 Jahren Spaß am Gerät hat; aber bitte überlege doch Mal deine Aussagen bevor du etwas kopierst!


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Das ist kein Ratgeber, das sind zusammenkopierte Beiträge von einem nicht kritikfähigem Autor |rolleyes



Das ist dein Problem?
Wenns weiter nichts ist... #q.#
Im Original habe ich das in 7 Kapitel unterteilt - das war für mich leider nicht in der Form kopierbar.
Da möchte ich doch untertänigst um Vergebung bitten und hoffe dass die Korinthen nicht schmerzen...#q


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Purist schrieb:


> Die grundlegenden Dinge haben sich seit Jahrzehnten gar nicht geändert, was soll da heute abweichendes in einem Leitfaden stehen, was nicht schon vor 50 Jahren geschrieben wurde?
> 
> Du siehst es an rhinefishers Ausführungen: Da verzettelt man sich wahnsinnig und verwirrt den Jungangler noch mehr als man ihm wirklich "hilft". Dem Neuling muss überhaupt nicht beigebracht werden, welche Rute und Rollencombi er kaufen könnte oder sollte, sondern er soll den Zusammenhang zwischen Wurfgewichten/Rutenlängen/Rutenaktion/Rollengrößen/Schnurarten im Zusammenspiel mit verschiedenen Angelmethoden begreifen.
> Genauso muss er erlernen, die Qualität des Gerätes selbst beurteilen zu können.
> Etwas Ahnung von den Verkaufsmethoden der Branche (z.B. "jede nur etwas abweichende Montage erfordert gleich eine neue Rute"), sollte er auch nachvollziehen können, um sie richtig zu bewerten.



Denkst Du nicht, dass wenn Du glaubst, ein Anfäger würde durch meine Ausführungen verwirrt, dass es ihn völlig überfordern würde wenn ich diese, doch teilweise recht komplizierten Zusammenhänge, auch noch erläutern würde?
Auch lag es nicht in meiner Absicht ein allumfassendes "Werk" zu schreiben.
Wenn man sich genau an die "Einkaufsliste", mehr ist es ja kaum, hält, kann man vernünftig fischen.
Wie solls denn anders funktioniern?
Dem Einsteiger erstmal einen richtig tiefgängigen Kurs über Marketing, Produktionsverfahren und physikalisch Gegebenheiten geben, um ihn dann im Anschluß, quasi als Prüfung des erlernten, allein in den Laden schicken?
Scheint mir auch nicht wirklich einfach.. .
Petri#h

@all  so langsam wird die Kritk durchaus konstruktiv...#6


----------



## Franky (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hatte ich richtig Glück. Der "Flechsenberger-Angelgeräteversand" (wahrscheinlich der erste Angelgeräteversender in Deutschland) war bei uns hier, in Fürth, vor Ort und der hatte, auch aufgrund seines Versandhandels ein für die damaligen Verhältnisse ziemlich grosses und sehr gut sortiertes Geschäft.
> Zu den Gerätschaften von früher: ich habe einige Mitchell 300er und auch DAM-Quick-Finessa heute noch in meinem "Museumsschrank" bei denen ging so gut wie nie was kaputt, die Mitchell hatte eine etwas anfällige Rückholfeder, da war aber beim Kauf der Rolle gleich Ersatz dabei und wenn man noch eine brauchte, die kostete 60 oder 80 Pfennige und hielt wieder ein paar Jahre.
> ...



Hattest Du! Glück mein ich  Mit Halbwertszeit meine ich übrigens nicht nur die Einsatzdauer, sondern auch die Modellpflgege. Wenn nicht jedes Jahr ein "neues" Modell herausgegeben wird, wird man als Hersteller ja schon fast als insolvent vermutet - und sei es, dass ein Deko-Teil umlackiert wird...  



Purist schrieb:


> Die grundlegenden Dinge haben sich seit Jahrzehnten gar nicht geändert, was soll da heute abweichendes in einem Leitfaden stehen, was nicht schon vor 50 Jahren geschrieben wurde?



Jein - wir halten noch immer 'n Stock inne Hand, wo so'n büschen Schnur angetüdelt ist, wo am anderen Ende ein Haken mit Wurm unterm Proppen rumlümmelt... 
Ich habe nur das Gefühl, dass die Art "unterschiedlicher" Ruten, Rollen  und Zubehör extrem zugenommen hat und ein Anfänger geradezu erschlagen wird. Scheiss mal auf Marken, aber Put-Over-Poles, Telepoles, Bolognese, Match, Float, Feeder, Picker, Pipapo war zumindest zu meiner Anfangszeit mir so nicht präsent, wie es heute der Fall zu sein scheint. Da gabs 'ne Angel in Länge X und Wurfgewicht Y und die hat für alles herhalten müssen. :q


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Hechtjäger100 schrieb:


> Wo impliziere ich denn "Markenwahn"?
> Wer genauer liest wird feststellen, das da auch soetwas steht wie "Catana, odentliche Schnur und die billigste Rute 70€"
> Billiger geht ohne grössere Qualitätseinbußen nicht und da geraten wir ganz schnell in den Bereich Schrott.
> 
> ...



Nein? Kann man nicht?
Was kostet eine Ausstattung für Fussball spielen im Verein? Schuhe Hose Jacke (Komplett ausstattung mit Wechselwäsche und evtl,. Schuhe damanheute auf Kunstrasen spielt, anderswo auf Rasen oder Asche)
Was kostet eine Fotoausrüstung wenn man Fotografieren als Hobby mit Nachbearbeitung betreiben will?
Was kostet eine Kite Ausrüstung?
Tauchen?
Computer?

Mountanbiken?
Etc.

Das Hobby Angeln kostet viel Geld und ist sicherlich "nichts" für Hartz 4 Bezieher.
(In der Regel ist dies mit Hartz4 nicht finanzierbar)
Man muss sich auch nicht alles leisten können.


----------



## Minimax (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Franky schrieb:


> aber Put-Over-Poles, Telepoles, Bolognese, Match, Float, Feeder, Picker, Pipapo war zumindest zu meiner Anfangszeit mir so nicht präsent, wie es heute der Fall zu sein scheint. Da gabs 'ne Angel in Länge X und Wurfgewicht Y und die hat für alles herhalten müssen. :q



Genauso wie die Auswahl an der Käsetheke, im Gewürzregal, Beim Fleischer etc.. Prinzipiell also eigentlich nicht schlecht.
Alle genannten Rutentypen/Methoden (und weitere) gibt's allerdings schon viele viele Jahrzehnte, und waren in den Achtzigern auch in DLand voll präsent und ausdifferenziert.
Was allerdings unüberschaubar zugenommen hat, ist das Angebeot der Anbieter: Es gibt nicht ca. 8 schwere Feedermodelle, sondern 48. Da wird die Wahl dann echt zur Qual..
Vielleicht ist das das Problem mit der Anfängerausrüstung:
Wenn ich mal "Anfängerset angeln Google" kommen direkt (natürlich qualimässig grottige) Karpfen- Forellen- Feeder- Sogar Brandungs- Einsteigersets: Die universale Anfängerangel wird kaum angeboten.
SIeht man ja auch an den Nachfragen hier im Board: Die Anfänger fragen Kaum "Suche ne Einstiegercombo zum Angeln" sondern haben gleich ne spezifische Technik im Blick: Feederkombi, Spinnkombi gleich in Zielfisch. 
Ich will das garnicht bewerten- es ist halt anders als einst.
Und da will ich mal die Antworten sehen, wenn der kleine HandyHans fragt: "Will einfach angeln, keine Ahnung worauf und wie, was brauch ich dafür?" Der kriegt doch direkt den Hintern versohlt hier.

Übrigens mag ich die Mitchells sehr. Meine dürfen gelegentlich an ner Splitcane ne Nostalgietour drehen..:k
Ich vermisse vor allem das Schlichte Design und die Haptik an den heutigen Rollen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## funkbolek (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ich finde die Idee und die Mühe, die sich der TE gemacht hat gut. Ich hatte ebenfalls mal  vorgeschlagen so einen Sammelthread mit Kaufempfehlungen zu machen, was hier -berechtigterweise aufgrund der schieren Vielzahl der Produkte- eher auf Kritk gestoßen ist.

Zu den einzelnen Emfehlungen: Ich kann nachvollziehen, warum gleich zwei Sets empfohlen werden, man ist damit einfach breiter aufgestellt und zudem kann man auch an den meisten Gewässern mit zwei Ruten angeln. Ich gebe aber aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen mit Neulingen zu bedenken, dass zwei Ruten gleichzeitig von dem Anfänger nur schwer gehandhabt werden können. Von verhedderten Montagen, bis zum Doppelbiss etc gibt es einfach sehr viele Faktoren, die das Angeln dann eher in Stress ausarten lassen, als darin sich wirklich mit der Materie zu befassen.
Ich sehe es übrigens auch sehr kritisch, wenn Jungangler nicht mit dem ersten Schritt beginnen und erstmal ein Gefühl für das Geschöpf "Fisch" entwickeln. Gerade dafür bieten sich kleine Weissfische an, denn mit diesen lernt man sehr schnell, was es bedeuten kann, wenn nicht schonend beim Abhaken vorgegangen wird und die Laube dann kopfüber im Wasser treibt.
Zu den empfohlenen Gerätschaften möchte ich nicht viel sagen, außer dass ich ebenfalls die Rollenemfehlung in Richtung "shimano only" nicht teile. Gerade im Bereich 50 Euro gibt es so viele (mMn bessere) Alternativen zu Exage, dass sich ein Rückgriff auf diese schon fast verbietet. Aber da hat jeder ja seine eigenen Erfahrungen.  

Vielleicht macht sich der TE nochmal Gedanken, ob es ggf sinnvoll wäre jeweils 3 Alternativen bei Rute und Rolle zu nennen (vielleicht auch gleich mit Unterscheidungsmerkmalen zB bzgl Rutenaktion und "Hauptanwendungsfeld").

Keep it going! *


----------



## Hechtjäger100 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein? Kann man nicht?
> Was kostet eine Ausstattung für Fussball spielen im Verein? Schuhe Hose Jacke (Komplett ausstattung mit Wechselwäsche und evtl,. Schuhe damanheute auf Kunstrasen spielt, anderswo auf Rasen oder Asche)
> Was kostet eine Fotoausrüstung wenn man Fotografieren als Hobby mit Nachbearbeitung betreiben will?
> Was kostet eine Kite Ausrüstung?
> ...



Upps.., ein kleiner Arggro unterwegs...
Nun, zum Thema Fußball kann ich dir sagen, dass Kinder die sich das Equipment nicht leisten können, im Regelfall von der Stadt übernommen wird. Sei es, ob es Asylbewerber waren, oder halt Kinder wo sich die Eltern nicht alles leisten konntwn. Ich war über 20 Jahre als lizenzierter Jugendtrainer im Kreis GT unterwegs. Deswegen kann ich dir das sagen.
Was dein Mountenbike kostet kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich fahre Auto.

Das Angeln viel Geld kostet brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren, da gebe ich dir Recht.
Aber man muss nicht gleich jeden mit Unsummen verschrecken der sich für unser Hobby interessiert, nur weil "Einer" irgendwelches Zeug von sich gibt, oder gar nur kopiert.


----------



## Stipper1983 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Apropos Anfänger, dabei fällt mir die Seite von gestern ein. Hab auf der Suche nach Infos zum Futterboot von Carp Madness eine Seite gefunden, die die Basics des Angelns auf Grundschulniveau beschreiben, sich aber Angelprofi nennen. Lachhaft! Aber vielleicht für Anfänger interessant.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Hechtjäger100 schrieb:


> Upps.., ein kleiner Arggro unterwegs...
> Nun, zum Thema Fußball kann ich dir sagen, dass Kinder die sich das Equipment nicht leisten können, im Regelfall von der Stadt übernommen wird. Sei es, ob es Asylbewerber waren, oder halt Kinder wo sich die Eltern nicht alles leisten konntwn. Ich war über 20 Jahre als lizenzierter Jugendtrainer im Kreis GT unterwegs. Deswegen kann ich dir das sagen.
> Was dein Mountenbike kostet kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich fahre Auto.
> 
> ...



Ich sagte ja in der Regel.
Wer nicht gerade mit einen Gewässer vor der Hausstür beglückt ist wird ein KFZ benötigen.
Mofa oder Fahrrad geht natürlich auch.

Wobei es bei Mofa und KFZ bei Hartz 4 etwas problematisch wird.

Es hat aber nicht mit Aggro zu tun sondern ganz einfach wenn man finanziell nicht in der Lage ist dieses Hobby auszuüben, dann ist es so.
Aber das Thema war ja nicht Angeln für Hartz4 Bezieher.
Für eine Empfehlung geht man von einem guten Preis/ Leistungverhältnis aus. 
Und da sind meiner Meinung 300 Euro für eine Grundausstattung ok.
Rute Rolle Schnur Haken Hakenlöser Messer Maßband Tasche Kescher etc. etc.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Hechtjäger100 schrieb:


> Upps.., ein kleiner Arggro unterwegs...
> Nun, zum Thema Fußball kann ich dir sagen, dass Kinder die sich das Equipment nicht leisten können, im Regelfall von der Stadt übernommen wird. Sei es, ob es Asylbewerber waren, oder halt Kinder wo sich die Eltern nicht alles leisten konntwn. Ich war über 20 Jahre als lizenzierter Jugendtrainer im Kreis GT unterwegs. Deswegen kann ich dir das sagen.
> Was dein Mountenbike kostet kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich fahre Auto.
> 
> ...



Erstens geht es nicht um "Unsummen", zweitens bekommen Hartz4 Empfänger meist nen feuchten Kehricht von den Vereinen.
Der Sohn eines Freundes spielt "Inline Hockey", da solltest Du mal schauen was das kostet....unglaublich was allein so ein Helm verschlingt.Wenn Du für dich entscheidest, mit billigsten Geräten zu angeln, ist das deine persöhnliche Entscheidung.
Und wenn Du aus der "Einkaufsliste" alles zu teuer findest - bitte mache sinnvolle Vorschläge.
Ich wiederhole mich gern; ein versierter Handwerker bohrt auch mit ner Maschine aus dem Supermercado noch ein ordentliches Loch - ein Anfänger nicht.. .
Du kannst doch bei einem Anfänger nicht voraussetzen, das er mit z.b. einer schlechten Bremse zurecht kommt.
Du kannst das mit 40 Jahren Praxis locker machen -ein Anfänger nicht.
Dieses Gerät kann sich bestimmt nicht jeder leisten - aber jeder bezahlen, so er denn will.Selbst Harz4 Empfänger.
Muß man mal ein wenig sparen - aber das ist wohl völlig aus der Mode geraten.. .

Ach, und für Alle die es noch nicht geschnallt haben: Ich bin sehrwohl der Autor..#q habs halt von einem anderen Forum hier rüber kopiert - verzeiht mir das ich zu faul war das alles nochmal zu schreiben..#q

Machts doch einfach besser, statt hier irgendwelchen unreflektierten Unsinn abzusondern!
Petri#h


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Franky schrieb:


> Scheiss mal auf Marken, aber Put-Over-Poles, Telepoles, Bolognese, Match, Float, Feeder, Picker, Pipapo war zumindest zu meiner Anfangszeit mir so nicht präsent, wie es heute der Fall zu sein scheint. Da gabs 'ne Angel in Länge X und Wurfgewicht Y und die hat für alles herhalten müssen. :q



Vor 45 Jahren waren die Stippen vor allem gelb, teleskopisch und hatten eine "very forgiving rodaction".


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Und angeln lernte man vom Vater...


----------



## Purist (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auch lag es nicht in meiner Absicht ein allumfassendes "Werk" zu schreiben.
> Wenn man sich genau an die "Einkaufsliste", mehr ist es ja kaum, hält, kann man vernünftig fischen.



Die Einkaufsliste ist gut gemeint, ist aber spätestens in 1-2 Jahren veraltet und in 5 Jahren völlig unbrauchbar. Sie beseitigt wie gesagt nicht das Kernproblem der meisten Neulinge: Die brauchen ein logisches Fundament, was 1000de Anfängerfragen überflüssig macht. Das muss nichts Kompliziertes sein, im Gegenteil... 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wie solls denn anders funktioniern?
> Dem Einsteiger erstmal einen richtig tiefgängigen Kurs über Marketing, Produktionsverfahren und physikalisch Gegebenheiten geben, um ihn dann im Anschluß, quasi als Prüfung des erlernten, allein in den Laden schicken?



Du kannst mit 20-25 Stichpunkten einen Anfänger darauf hinweisen, worauf er beim Rute/Rollenkauf achten sollte, wenn er Qualität erhalten will. Noch einmal 20 würden für das meiste Zubehör reichen.
Was das Marketing betrifft reichen 3-4 Sätze, um die Fallstricke offen zu legen.
Die Produktionsverfahren selber spielen keine Rolle, da muss niemand tief einsteigen, der es nicht will. 

Um den relevanten Zusammenhang von Montage/Köder + Rute + Rolle + Schnur auf sämtliche Angelmethoden und Umstände einem Änfänger verständlich beizubringen, reichen gewiss 1-2 Din A4 Seiten, baut man noch eine Grafik ein, kommt man vielleicht auch mit einer halben aus.


----------



## Tim1313 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Nun sind so viele Beiträge, die wenig zum Thema beitragen, ebenso wie meiner jetzt.

Natürlich weiß ich noch nicht, wo die Reise hingeht, aber dennoch kaufe ich mir ne Rute, ne Rolle und Zeugs.

Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn es soweit was taugt, dass ich es gerne noch in 10 Jahren einsetze und es zum anderen so Allround ist, dass ich verschiedene Angelarten ausprobieren kann.

Also falls jemand Vorschläge für mich hat, ich werde an den Main angeln gehen, ca. 100 m breit, Fließgeschwindigkeit 3-5 km/h.

Starten werde ich sicher mit Spinnfischen, Zander und Hecht sind meine anvisierten Ziele, und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ich an dem gleichen Gewässer in zehn Jahren noch die gleichen Fische fangen will.

Also, falls es konkrete Ideen gibt, Ich freue mich über Vorschläge. Kostenrahmen: ca. 150 € pro Angel (Nachdem ich 165 € für die Prüfung gezahlt habe...)

Bzgl. Kescher wurde über die Größe diskutiert. Ich als Anfänger hab natürlich Angst, was Großes zu fangen, und es dann nicht Landen zu können bzw. mit einem zu kleinen Kescher vom Haken zu stoßen.

Neben konkreten Produktempfehlungen finde ich es hilfreich zu wissen, worauf ich beim Kauf achten soll und was sich bei euch als großer Fehlkauf gezeigt hat.

Ich hoffe, die Beiträge in eine andere Richtung schicken zu können und freue mich auf ausrüstungsbezogene Beiträge


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hi Purist!
Wenn das dein Ernst ist, dann machs doch einfach.. .
Das wäre mal HILFREICH.
Ich will dir ja durchaus zustimmen, weiß aber nicht wie ich das vernüftig formulieren sollte.
Also bitte...:m

Die Liste ab und an zu aktualisieren liegt auch in meiner Absicht.. .
Petri#h


----------



## wilhelm (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ich finde das der *rinefisher* hier eine brauchbare Liste zusammengestellt hat.#6
Es geht natürlich nichts über einen Mentor bei dem man(n) lernen kann .
Ich wurde zu meinen Anfangszeiten immer von einem guten Freund und top Angler mitgenommen. Er hat mit mir zusammen dann die Erstausstattung zusammengestellt.
In unserem Angelverein haben wir auch eine sehr gute Jugendarbeit ( ich berichtete schon darüber).
Aber wer das alles nicht hat oder will ...............#c

*Man muss auch mal anerkennen das der rhinefisher im Gegensatz zu euch allen mich eingeschlossen sich hier die Mühe gemacht hat . Dafür meine Anerkennung.*:m


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hey Tim!
Was ich so im Allgemeinen empfehle, kannst Du ja auf Seite 1 nachlesen.. .
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob da wirklich was gescheites kommt.. .
Petri#h


----------



## Tim1313 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



funkbolek schrieb:


> Ich sehe es übrigens auch sehr kritisch, wenn Jungangler nicht mit dem ersten Schritt beginnen und erstmal ein Gefühl für das Geschöpf "Fisch" entwickeln. Gerade dafür bieten sich kleine Weissfische an, denn mit diesen lernt man sehr schnell, was es bedeuten kann, wenn nicht schonend beim Abhaken vorgegangen wird und die Laube dann kopfüber im Wasser treibt.


Danke für den Hinweis, vielleicht magst Du mir auch was an die Hand geben, was Größe der Rute, Wurfgewicht, Größe der Rolle angeht.


----------



## wilhelm (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hallo tim1313,dann lehn ich mich auch mal aus dem Fenster.
Meine *Vorschläge:*
Rute Shimano Tyrnos Trolling light ca. 100.-€
Rolle Ryobi Cynos CD 3000CD ca. 70.-€ also in deinem Rahmen.
Kescher Perca Tecnec Spinnangler Kescher ca. 30.-

Gruß Wilhelm|wavey:


PS. ANDAL da warst ja mal ausnehmend schick.:vik:


----------



## Tim1313 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Tim!
> Was ich so im Allgemeinen empfehle, kannst Du ja auf Seite 1 nachlesen.. .
> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob da wirklich was gescheites kommt.. .
> Petri#h


Ja, also leider haben die anderen "Dein Werk" nicht fortgesetzt, ergänzt, sich die Mühe gemacht, was konkretes zusammen zu tragen.|bla:|bla:|bla:
Es ist eine Liste von unwichtigen Beiträgen geworden, die nichts zum eigentlichen Thema beitragen, genauso wenig, wie mein Beitrag jetzt.#q#q#q
Anscheinend fällt es schwer, sich vorzustellen, man hätte einen Betrag X, bspw. jemand mit wenig Geld, den man konkret Ausrüstung empfehlen würde.#c#c#c
Nun denn, durch diese Auflistung an Beiträgen wühlt sich eh kein Anfänger durch.


----------



## Tim1313 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo tim1313,dann lehn ich mich auch mal aus dem Fenster.
> Meine *Vorschläge:*
> Rute Shimano Tyrnos Trolling light ca. 100.-€
> Rolle Ryobi Cynos CD 3000CD ca. 70.-€ also in deinem Rahmen.
> ...


:vik:Herzlichen Dank!!!:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

PS. ANDAL da warst ja mal ausnehmend schick.:vik:[/QUOTE]

Waren wir das alle nicht mal?


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Der Zahn der Zeit nagt auch an Adonis und dem David.


----------



## Hechtjäger100 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja in der Regel.
> Wer nicht gerade mit einen Gewässer vor der Hausstür beglückt ist wird ein KFZ benötigen.
> Mofa oder Fahrrad geht natürlich auch.
> 
> ...



Schau dich doch bitte einmal um wo du dich hier befindest.. . in einem Unterforum für Jungangler!
Und da kommt ihr mit Summen von über mehreren hunderten von Euros, die sich ein Kind,bzw. mancher Anfänger nicht leisten kann.
Ich war der Annahme als ich mich hier registriert habe, ein gewisses Potential an Fachleuten zu finden. Ich Unterstelle euch hiermit einmal das ihr nicht dazu gehört.
Diese kopierete Liste stellt doch einmal in Rubriken wie "Raubfischangeln", "Specimen Hunting", oder sonst einer Rubrik ein, dort werdet ihr sicher nur ein müdes Lächeln bekommen.

Ich finde es unverantwortlich Leuten Ratschläge zu geben , die völlig unbedarft und ahnungslos sind in unserer "Sportart", aber auf Leute wie ihr es seit hören weil sie mitlesen.


----------



## Tim1313 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Rute Shimano Tyrnos Trolling light ca. 100.-€


Die gibt es in unterschiedlichen Wurfgewichten, 6 bis 20 lbs, auch da ne Empfehlung am Fließgewässer?

#6#6#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



> Nun denn, durch diese Auflistung an Beiträgen wühlt sich eh kein Anfänger durch.


Einfach ein gutes (Allround-) Anfängerbuch kaufen und in Ruhe durchlesen. Da steht alles in kompakter Form drin.

Zudem muss - sofern das Buch was taugt - nicht erst inkompetenter (Fanboy-/Trend-) Müll von echten und fundierten Infos getrennt werden (wie das im Netz der Fall ist).

Durch das erlangte Wissen klären sich dann elementare Ausrüstungsfragen ganz von selbst - dann kann selbst eine sinnvolle Wahl getroffen werden.

Sicherlich gibt es im Netz Informationen zu so gut wie allem. Allerdings nützt dieser Overkill nix, wenn das "Wald-vor-lauter-Bäumen"-Phänomen eintritt.

Informationen bringen überhaupt nichts, wenn sie nicht richtig gefiltert, analysiert, ausgewertet und bewertet werden können.

Was ein Anfänger logischerweise mangels Erfahrung nur schwer hinbringen kann.

Wesentlich leichter fällt das aber bei solider Vorbildung in kompakter und strukturierter Form durch ein gutes Anfängerbuch (dessen Lektüre auch sehr zeitsparend ist - im Vergleich zu einer wirklich intensiven Netzrecherche inkl. Bewertung, Rückfragen etc. dauert das Lesen eines Buches wesentlich kürzer).

Denn dann wird so mancher Heißluft-Bullshit aus dem Netz von vorn herein aufgrund von gestiegener Eigenkompetenz ignoriert bzw. sicher als Heißluft-Bullshit identifiziert.



> Rute Shimano Tyrnos Trolling light ca. 100.-€


Will derjenige denn speziell schleppen? Eine waschechte Schlepprute ist ziemlich weich, langsam und in puncto Werfen suboptimal (weil dafür nicht gedacht/konzipiert).

Insofern wäre ich da mehr als vorsichtig, wenn das Modell schon "Trolling" heißt.


----------



## Tim1313 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Einfach ein gutes (Allround-) Anfängerbuch kaufen und in Ruhe durchlesen. Da steht alles in kompakter Form drin.
> 
> Zudem muss - sofern das Buch was taugt - nicht erst inkompetenter (Fanboy-/Trend-) Müll von echten und fundierten Infos getrennt werden (wie das im Netz der Fall ist).
> 
> ...


Absolut richtig, in dem Anfängerbuch steht auch ne Empfehlung zu Rute und Monoschnur, was sich aber nicht konkret auf mein Gewässer bezieht und was auch konkrete Produkte außen vor lässt...


----------



## wilhelm (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Es kommt darauf an welche Ködergewichte du werfen willst.
 Dazu gibt es eine Faustformel mit der wir uns das ideale Ködergewicht ausrechnen können. Dazu addieren wir das minimale und das maximale Wurfgewicht und teilen es durch zwei. Zum Beispiel 40 plus 140 sind 180, durch zwei sind 90. Dann haben wir unser ideales Wurfgewicht.
Wenn die Rute also zwischen 40 bis 140 gr. hat.
Eine, meiner Meinung nach, gute Seite http://www.angeln-alex.de/html/body_spinnfischen.html


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



> und was auch konkrete Produkte außen vor lässt...


Das ist Sinn und Zweck der Übung bzw. spricht für das Buch - Du sollst die gelieferten Informationen so auswerten, dass Du Deine Wahl selbst treffen kannst

--> Selberdenken statt Vorgebetetbekommen.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Hechtjäger100 schrieb:


> Schau dich doch bitte einmal um wo du dich hier befindest.. . in einem Unterforum für Jungangler!
> Und da kommt ihr mit Summen von über mehreren hunderten von Euros, die sich ein Kind,bzw. mancher Anfänger nicht leisten kann.
> Ich war der Annahme als ich mich hier registriert habe, ein gewisses Potential an Fachleuten zu finden. Ich Unterstelle euch hiermit einmal das ihr nicht dazu gehört.
> Diese kopierete Liste stellt doch einmal in Rubriken wie "Raubfischangeln", "Specimen Hunting", oder sonst einer Rubrik ein, dort werdet ihr sicher nur ein müdes Lächeln bekommen.
> ...



Echt jetzt "kopierte Liste"?
Was ist denn daran verkehrt?

Bevor Du hier alle zu Deppen erklährst, solltest Du vielleicht mal mit eigenen Vorschlägen kommen - wurde ja explizit nach gefragt.

Und in der Raubfischabteilung wird man dafür ausgelacht?
Da könntest Du sogar Recht haben; warscheinlich lachen die da tatsächlich über 60€ Rollen.. .
Da hast Du bestimmt deine ganz eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht..:q:q .
Nur moppern moppern und nochmal moppern - nichts Konstruktives - da kommt man auch in anderen Bereichen nicht wirklich weiter...|bla:
Petri


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Tim1313 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, in dem Anfängerbuch steht auch ne Empfehlung zu Rute und Monoschnur, was sich aber nicht konkret auf mein Gewässer bezieht und was auch konkrete Produkte außen vor lässt...


Da liegt ja das Problem; die geben eben keine konkreten Vorschläge - die wollen die Bücher ja auch nicht jährlich updaten.
Aber so grundsätzlich ist es keine schlechte Idee soviele Bücher wie möglich zu lesen.
Petri


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das ist Sinn und Zweck der Übung bzw. spricht für das Buch - Du sollst die gelieferten Informationen so auswerten, dass Du Deine Wahl selbst treffen kannst
> 
> --> Selberdenken statt Vorgebetetbekommen.



Glaubst Du wirklich, dass ein Anfänger nach der lektüre von, sagen wir mal 5-6, "Fachbüchern" in der Lage ist, sich gutes Gerät auszusuchen?
Ich nicht, da ich hunderte Bücher dieser Art gelesen habe und höchstens ein Dutzend davon als gut und wahrhaftig bewertet habe - die inkompetenz einiger Autoren ist verblüffend.
Hinzu kommt das viele Bücher sich aufs fischen im Ausland beziehen, was den hiesigen Gegebenheiten oft nicht gerecht wird und sich in der Übersetzung massig lustige Fehler einschleichen, die man als Anfänger leider nicht erkennt.

Ein WIRKLICH gutes und umfassendes Stadartwerk wäre ein Traum.. .
Leider wüsste ich da nix was ich wirklich empfehlen könnte, habe aber jetzt auch einige Jahre nichts mehr gelesen - vielleicht gibts ja was Neues.. .
Petri


----------



## Purist (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wirklich, dass ein Anfänger nach der lektüre von, sagen wir mal 5-6, "Fachbüchern" in der Lage ist, sich gutes Gerät auszusuchen?



1-2 Fachbücher reichen völlig, übrigens nicht die von irgendwelchen "Vorbildern" von Youtube und Co. Die schreiben vieles, vor allem für ihren Job als Influencer, aber wenig was dauerhaft bestand hat. 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ein WIRKLICH gutes und umfassendes Stadartwerk wäre ein Traum.. .



Solche Bücher gibt's seit über 100 Jahren..


----------



## Minimax (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

ALs Kind hat ich ne zerfledderte Ausgabe von Zeiske, Angle Richtig. Immer und immer wieder geschmökert. Dann 25 Jahre Angelpause. Heut habe ich die Bilder und Texte von Old Zeiske immer noch im Kopf, die Hunderte Youtube Videos und Blogs die ich seit meinem Wiedereinstieg vorn paar Jahren konsumiert habe verschwimmen im Kopf.
 Ist wie mit Kochbüchern und Internetrezepten. ("Muscheln Rheinische Art: 24564 Rezepte gefunden..").


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Purist schrieb:


> 1-2 Fachbücher reichen völlig, übrigens nicht die von irgendwelchen "Vorbildern" von Youtube und Co. Die schreiben vieles, vor allem für ihren Job als Influencer, aber wenig was dauerhaft bestand hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Solche Bücher gibt's seit über 100 Jahren..



Nenn doch bitte mal einige.. .
Fände ich sehr interessant.
Leider sind viele Sachen in den alten Büchern für die aktuelle Situation nicht mehr relevant.
Andererseits stehen dort oft längs vergessene Dinge, die ungemein nützlich sein können.
Was mir jetzt ganz spontan einfällt wäre "die Hohe Schule des Angelns" von John Norman - ist mal bei Paul Parey erschienen.
Petri


----------



## Purist (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Leider sind viele Sachen in den alten Büchern für die aktuelle Situation nicht mehr relevant.
> Andererseits stehen dort oft längs vergessene Dinge, die ungemein nützlich sein können.



Das dt. Standardwerk ist Die Angelfischerei.

Die aktuellen Situationen sehe ich nicht. Wenn du alte Ausgaben dieses Buches liest, wundert dich eher, dass alles schon einmal da gewesen ist. Da lernst du mit Fotos und Text z.B. in einer 70 Jahre alten Ausgabe, wie du richtig mit einer Baitcaster wirfst (kein Witz).


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

von dem Borne hab ich natürlich auch - aber ob ein Beginner damit glücklich wird?
Zum Gerät findet man da nicht viel.. .
Vielleicht was Ausgefalleneres?
Petri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ein WIRKLICH gutes und umfassendes Stadartwerk wäre ein Traum.. .




Etwas älter aber durchaus locker und kompetent aus der Feder von Klaus Schmidt..Modernes Angeln.


----------



## Minimax (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ein ebenfalls antiquiertes Standardwerk in deutscher Sprache (natürlich aus dem Englischen..):

 Willock, Das Große ABC des Fischens.

 EIgentlich stimmts: So richtig großangelegte, umfassende Kompendien "über das Ganze" gibt's heutzutage nicht mehr. Wie auch? Wer solls schreiben? Das dauert ja Jahre, da ist der Autor längst verhungert.
 Was dem nahekommt:

 Eiber, Angelwissen kompakt

 Das ist eigentlich ziemlich aktuell und enthält extrem viel Infos auf extrem wenig Platz. Das könnte doppelt so dick sein, und dann wärs immer noch gedrängt. Also was zum nachschlagen und nix zum schmökern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Minimax schrieb:


> EIgentlich stimmts: So richtig großangelegte, umfassende Kompendien "über das Ganze" gibt's heutzutage nicht mehr. Wie auch? Wer solls schreiben? Das dauert ja Jahre, da ist der Autor längst verhungert.



Wird dank kompakter 
I-Net Infomöglichkeiten aber auch nicht einfacher, so etwas noch lukrativ an den Mann bringen zu können. 



Minimax schrieb:


> Ein ebenfalls antiquiertes Standardwerk in deutscher Sprache (natürlich aus dem Englischen..):
> 
> Willock, Das Große ABC des Fischens.



Yepp..wobei das für heutige Lesegewohnheiten schon sehr Textlastig ist.


----------



## Purist (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Minimax schrieb:


> EIgentlich stimmts: So richtig großangelegte, umfassende Kompendien "über das Ganze" gibt's heutzutage nicht mehr. Wie auch? Wer solls schreiben? Das dauert ja Jahre, da ist der Autor längst verhungert.



Ich glaube durchaus, dass so ein Werk einen Sinn hätte, wäre die Zielgruppe heute nicht derart "Fast-Food" verwöhnt und von Darstellungen in Influencer-Videoclips derart verkorkst. Die würden es nicht kaufen, das entspricht nicht deren Vorstellung vom Angeln.

Mit was heute Leute in das Hobby gelockt werden ist nun einmal eine andere Hausnummer. Bei uns reichte ein (blutiges) Fangfoto (bei manchen tat es schon eine Übersicht der Süßwasserfische..) um im Kopf Anglerträume zu erzeugen, die nach Jahren, des Erfahrungsammelns und ungezählten Stunden am Wasser, langsam wahr wurden und heute? 
100 mal Zusammengeschnittene "Flussmonster-Action-Drills im Sekundentakt" geglotzt und dann folgt das obligatorische "Ich will das auch! Sofort!". Also ab in ein Forum und genau das gefragt: Rute/Rolle/Schnur, genau dafür gesucht!


----------



## Minimax (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wird dank kompakter
> I-Net Infomöglichkeiten aber auch nicht einfacher, so etwas noch lukrativ an den Mann bringen zu können.
> 
> Absolut richtig- ist wie mit Lexika etc. Und wer sollte das Zahlen? Wenn son Angel-As Selbstbeweihräucherungsspartenbüchlein 14,95 kostet, dann würd ein grossformatiges, evtl. mehrbändiges Autorenkollektiv "Angeln in unserer Zeit" wahrscheinlich die 80-100er Marke sprengen (noch dazu bei den kleinen Auflagen für Fauchbücher). Das kauft keiner. Viel zu hohes Risiko für Verlage außerdem. Geil wärs dennoch.
> Yepp..wobei das für heutige Lesegewohnheiten schon sehr Textlastig ist.


 Die Kiddies im Alter von 14-20 die ich kenne benutzen das Netz via Schmartphon als Langzeitgedächtnis. Sobald man im Gespräch auf Themen ausserhalb des engsten Gesichtskreises kommt, wird die Maschine bemüht. Können sich auch kurzfristig enormes Spartenwissen aneignen- nach drei Tagen ists wieder weg. 
Auch hier will ich nicht werten- aber man fragt sich schon, wofür denn nun der freie Speicherplatz in den Köpfen genutzt wird...


----------



## daci7 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*




rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nenn doch bitte mal einige.. .
> Fände ich sehr interessant.
> Leider sind viele Sachen in den alten Büchern für die aktuelle Situation nicht mehr relevant.


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Casper Verner-Carlsson & Sven Nordqvist - Das große Buch vom Angeln
Bisher hab ich noch kein besseres Einsteigerbuch gelesen - ich glaub ich hab generell noch kein besseres Angelbuch gelesen. Und das ist mein voller Ernst.
Sieht allerdings nicht so "cool" aus. Und Markennamen und Kaufempfehlungen wirste auch umsonst suchen.
#6
[/FONT]


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Verabschiedet euch doch endlich von der Illusion, das ein durchschnittlicher jugendlicher Angelanfänger mehr als drei Sätze freiwliig liest, noch dazu wenn sie pro Satz mehr als fünf Worte und keinen Smilie enthalten. Dieser Klientel kann man mit so altbackenen Sachen, wie einem Buch aus Papier nicht mehr nahekommen!


----------



## daci7 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Da sind auch viele Bilder drin, aber ich versteh schon was du meinst ...


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

So sehe ich das auch!


----------



## Minimax (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



daci7 schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Casper Verner-Carlsson & Sven Nordqvist - Das große Buch vom Angeln
> Bisher hab ich noch kein besseres Einsteigerbuch gelesen - ich glaub ich hab generell noch kein besseres Angelbuch gelesen. Und das ist mein voller Ernst.
> #6
> [/FONT]




 Warum sollte ein an junge Leser gerichtetes Buch für den erwachsenen Einsteiger ungeeignet sein? Ich sach nur: Mr.Crabtree.. Da wurde in den 60ern ein Comic-Angelbuch für Jungs vermarktet, das sich aber verdeckt an die Väter richtete..

 Kannst Du das Buch noch etwas genauer beschreiben? Interessiert mich sehr.


----------



## daci7 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Es ist ein recht kurzes (~30 Seiten?) aber mMn gut zusammengefasstes Buch über die Grundlagen - von der Ausrüstung über Köder, Gewässer, Knoten und Fische bis hin zum Wetter. Die Illustrationen sind halt wie man Sie von Nordquist kennt - ich mag die einfach gern.
Außerdem wird der Spaß und nicht der Erfolg am Angeln und Basteln besonders hervorgehoben und das halte ich für besonders gelungen.
PS: Das Buch ist für Anfänger ab 8 Jahren ausgewiesen - wenn ich mir das Publikum am Wasser hier so ansehe, dann könnte ich das allerdings jedem zweiten in die Hand drücken


----------



## geomas (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bin heute noch froh, als kleiner Anfänger-Steppke vor Urzeiten nur eine geschenkte 1,65er-Vollglasrute aus den 70ies mit dazugehöriger Ratter-Rücklaufsperren-Oldschoolrolle gehabt zu haben.
> 
> Mangels Alternative musste die Kombo über meine ersten paar Angeljahre für alles Mögliche herhalten - Spinne, Schwimmer, leichte Grundmontagen.
> 
> ...



Ha, genau wie bei mir: 1,65m Vollglasrute mit dem häßlichsten Kunststoffgriff aller Zeiten und ne halbkaputte Shakespeare-Rolle waren zusammen mit einer kleinen Plastikbox mit Haken, Blei und ein paar kleinen Spinnern/Blinkern für mich DAS Geschenk schlechthin. 
War damals ungefähr 10 Jahre alt und bekam es als „Erbe” von einem Onkel aus West-Berlin.
Endlich nicht mehr wegen der Bambusstippe von den gefürchteten „Großen” (also den 13 oder 14-jährigen Rabauken) lächerlich gemacht werden...

Ich persönlich würde einem Jungangler ja zum Start eine robuste Telestippe von 5 bis 6m und knapp gehaltenes Zubehör (okay, Kescher und die anderen vorgeschriebenen Utensilien müssen sein) empfehlen und vielleicht als Ergänzung (falls es der Geldbeutel hergibt) ne leichte Spinnrute von 2,40/2,70m plus passender Rolle dazu, aber das wäre als Empfehlung wohl etwas zu sehr „Old-School”.



Und wenn ich richtig bösartig drauf wäre, würde ich dem Jungangler als erste Anschaffung ohnehin eine hochwertige Karpfenliege, pardon, „Bedchair” mit GROSS aufgedrucktem Logo empfehlen.
Die Kids von heute checken immer als erstes eine bequeme Sitz- Möglichkeit zum chilligen Lümmeln aus, egal wo sie hinkommen.
^war wirklich etwas bösartig und sehr verallgemeinernd, bitte nicht übel nehmen, liebe Jungangler ;-)


----------



## Minimax (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



daci7 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das Publikum am Wasser hier so ansehe, dann könnte ich das allerdings jedem zweiten in die Hand drücken


 
 Vergebene Liebesmüh- es sind Buchstaben enthalten..


----------



## geomas (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



daci7 schrieb:


> Es ist ein recht kurzes (~30 Seiten?) aber mMn gut zusammengefasstes Buch über die Grundlagen - von der Ausrüstung über Köder, Gewässer, Knoten und Fische bis hin zum Wetter. Die Illustrationen sind halt wie man Sie von Nordquist kennt - ich mag die einfach gern.
> Außerdem wird der Spaß und nicht der Erfolg am Angeln und Basteln besonders hervorgehoben und das halte ich für besonders gelungen.
> PS: Das Buch ist für Anfänger ab 8 Jahren ausgewiesen - wenn ich mir das Publikum am Wasser hier so ansehe, dann könnte ich das allerdings jedem zweiten in die Hand drücken




Ich kenn das Buch aus der Bibliothek eines Ferienhauses in Schweden - sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Purist (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



geomas schrieb:


> Ha, genau wie bei mir: 1,65m Vollglasrute mit dem häßlichsten Kunststoffgriff aller Zeiten



Mit solchen Dingern habe ich in den 80ern zu angeln angefangen. Mit den 1,65m Stecken habe ich eigentlich alles herausgeholt, selbst leichtes Brandungsangeln haben sie erfolgreich mitgemacht :vik:



geomas schrieb:


> Die Kids von heute checken immer als erstes eine bequeme Sitz- Möglichkeit zum chilligen Lümmeln aus, egal wo sie hinkommen.



Seitdem ich soviel Spinnangeln gehe, nehme ich auch für Ansitze keinen Stuhl mehr mit. #c 6 Stunden auf Aal- ich stehe am Ufer.. soll sogar gesund sein.


----------



## geomas (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Purist schrieb:


> Mit solchen Dingern habe ich in den 80ern zu angeln angefangen. Mit den 1,65m Stecken habe ich eigentlich alles herausgeholt, selbst leichtes Brandungsangeln haben sie erfolgreich mitgemacht :vik:
> ...



Angefangen hab ich mit Ruten, die ich aus Haselnußbüschen rausgeschnitten habe. Unberingt, versteht sich.
Ne echte Bambusstippe war da schon ein Fortschritt. 

Aber die Zeiten ändern sich eben und die Erwartungshaltung von Junganglern ist heute wohl (überwiegend) eine andere als zu meiner Jugend.

Als Kind hab ich in der DDR-Angelzeitung besonders gerne die Berichte eines „alten Hasen”* gelesen, der in den Nachkriegswirren mit allerlei Provisorien angelte und dies sehr anschaulich schilderte. Das und die Angelstories meines Großvaters waren der Stoff zum Träumen, wenn ich nicht angeln gehen konnte.
*) Den Namen des Autoren hab ich leider vergessen.


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ich hab ein Angelbuch von einem gewissen Herrn Aldinger, Ende der 50er geschrieben. Das ist ein Sammlung von kurzen Angelgeschichten damals sehr bekannter Angler. Wilde Storys vom Big Game von Frederick Albert Mitchel-Hedges, oder Auszüge aus den Nick Adams Storys, sowie natürlich auch vom Fischen im Süßwasser und auf heimische Fische. So Sachen wie Huchenfischen mit Achsrollen und Leinen aus geklöppelter Seide... das habe ich zigfach verschlungen und bin auf "Angelreise" gegangen. #h


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ich hatte u. a. "Richtig Angeln" und so ein ziemlich dickes Teil, dessen Namen ich leider vergessen habe

--> War ein blaues Hardcover mit einem separaten Einband aus Papier, auf dem der Autor quer einen recht großen Hecht hielt.

Und zudem noch so einen Mini-Fischführer von Kosmos (Einband blau, laminiert), in dem auch sämtliche Kleinfische aufgeführt waren.

Habe damals auch fast alle Blinker-Zielfisch-Sonderhefte gelesen.


----------



## Tim1313 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Danke, nun habe ich meine Kaufempfehlung

Ne fette Liege: 200€
Bücher mit und ohne schönen Bildern drauf, aktuelle und Klassiker: 250 €
Und als Einstieg günstiges Angelzubehör, Rute kann ich selbst basteln, als Schnur Flechte ich Brennnesselfasern... 50€

Für 500€ könnte ich mir auch ne geile Angel kaufen und eigene Erfahrungen sammeln :vik:


----------



## yukonjack (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Tim1313 schrieb:


> Danke, nun habe ich meine Kaufempfehlung
> 
> Ne fette Liege: 200€
> Bücher mit und ohne schönen Bildern drauf, aktuelle und Klassiker: 250 €
> ...



Ich denke, so ein bisschen könntest du auch mitdenken.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Tim1313 schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn es soweit was taugt, dass ich es gerne noch in 10 Jahren einsetze und es zum anderen so Allround ist, dass ich verschiedene Angelarten ausprobieren kann.



Unter dieser Prämisse, halte ich eine Neuzeitliche Rollenempfehlung zu 99 %für recht gewagt bis unseriös  

Bei Ruten klappts i.d.R..sofern keine Autotüren oder baselige Fehltritte die in mehrteilige verwandeln. 

Also mal ad hoc ohne 10 Jahres Gewähr.. 

Rute(n) Askari Verweigerer bitte tapfer sein  aber mit Ruten der Kogha Viper Serie macht man P/L technisch eigentlich nix verkehrt. 

Fische die 2.70m und die schlägt Preisähnliche Shimano oder Daiwa Ruten deutlich.

Dank aktuell gesenkter Preise wären sogar 2 Spinnruten drin. 

Hecht/Zander.. Viper Spin 2.70 m WG 30-80 g(real eher bis max. 70g)

Leichte Spinnrute:
Viper Spin UL z.b. 2.40m 5-25 g

Macht zusammen rund 80 Tacken

Rolle schwere Ruteaiwa Legalis 3000(aktuell um 55€ rum) 
Auf die E-Spule 'ne 0.25er Mono und die  2.70m Rute wäre auch als Grundrute etc. nutzbar

Rolle leichte Rute:
Shimano Nexave 2500(39 € Boddenangler) 
Sienna FD (baugleich der o.g.aber ohne E-Spule für 30 bei Gerlinger) 
Daiwa Ninja 2500 für rund 45 €

Kombo kann mit Mono auf der E-Spule natürlich auch Zweckentfremdet werden..leichtes Grundangeln im Uferbereich z. B 

Dann investierst du noch 60-70 € in eine preiswerte aber taugliche  Feeder
ala Spro Cresta, MS Econ Range o.ä, packst beim Feederausflug die 3000er Daiwa mit der Mono E-Spule drauf und fertig. 

Mit recht überschaubaren Budget 'ne ganze Menge abgedeckt. 

Kescher..bei den Klappkeschern unbedingt auf ein robustes Gelenk und den  Verstellmechanismus(bei Gelenk und Stab) achten. 

Kunstoffclips wie Einschubköpfe u.ä verbieten sich da eigentlich schon..

Die Befestigung zwischen Kopf und Stab bedarf auch einer kritischen Beäugung. 

Ob das Netz nun gummiert ist oder nicht, ist Geschmackssache..beides hat vor und Nachteile. 

Länge..an Flüssen würde ich in der Allroundvariante so um 2.80 m- 3 m gehen.

Als Bügelmaß ca. 70 cm..10 cm mehr schaden aber auch nicht

Selbst in 60er passt schon gut was rein. 

Obs passt, hängt m.M.n. eher von der richtigen Drill-und Keschertechnik als von der Grösse ab. 

Hab schon alte Hasen gesehen, denen trotz 90er oder 100er Bügel Fische entwischt sind. 

Weil man im falschen Moment dann die Nerven verliert und nicht richtig ausgedrillten Fischen mit dem Netz wild nachstochert=Steilvorlage zum verlieren. 

Modelle z. B
DAM Hammerkopf Serie
Balzer Allround/Metallica Premium Strong
Cormoran K-Don 6247


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Klasse!|wavey:
Wirklich sehr gut!
So, oder so ähnlich hatte ich mir das erhofft..!
Ich fände es sehr gut, wenn die Mods das vielleicht direkt hinter mein Eingangsposting verschieben könnten - so bekommt der Einsteiger dirkt noch ne zweite sehr brauchbare Einkaufsliste.. .
Petri


----------



## Tim1313 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Herzlichen Dank, Ruhrfischer!!!:m


----------



## WalKo (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Sollche Ausrüstung wie empfohlen wird sollte man erst kaufen wenn man sich auch sicher ist das man auch wirklich angeln wird, nicht so wie bei mir,  alles mögliche im Keller aber kaum am Wasser.  
Als ich zum ersten mal in den Angelladen vor ca 25- 30 Jahren ging war ich ca. 400DM los. Das meiste Zeug habe ich heute noch, weil nie gebraucht, teilweise auch, weil der Händler mir das Zeug verkauft hatte was er wohl loswerden wollte und nicht was ich brauchte. 
Deswegen wäre ich als Anfänger vorsichtig in einem Angeladen und so ein Leitfaden den man vor dem Händlerbesuch liest einiges wert. 
Meine Empfehlung ist mit einer Rute anzufangen die man sich nach seinem Hausgewässer  und den Zielfischen darin aussucht und dann mit Erfahrung sich weiter entwickeln lassen, ob das mit dem Angeln auch was wird oder einschläfft.  

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Tim1313 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank, Ruhrfischer!!!:m


Nicht dafür..selbst wir "Älteren" mussten Lehrgeld zahlen.

Das beim heutigen, überquellenden Markt für Neulinge im überschaubaren Rahmen zu halten, ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck von Tacklegelaber in Foren.


----------



## Joe Karacho (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hallo zusammen, mir als absolutem Frischling stellt sich die Frage ob es sich lohnt, bei der ersten Angelausrüstung direkt im High End Bereich ansetzt, oder ob es sinnvoller ist, erstmal günstiger zu kaufen und damit seine Erfahrungen zu machen. Verglichen mit anderen Hobbies würde ich wohl eher zum 1. Ansatz tendieren, da man erfahrungsgemäß günstig dann eben doch oft doppelt kauft. Was sagen die Profis und alten Hasen?


----------



## geomas (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Joe Karacho schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mir als absolutem Frischling stellt sich die Frage ob es sich lohnt, bei der ersten Angelausrüstung direkt im High End Bereich ansetzt, oder ob es sinnvoller ist, erstmal günstiger zu kaufen und damit seine Erfahrungen zu machen. Verglichen mit anderen Hobbies würde ich wohl eher zum 1. Ansatz tendieren, da man erfahrungsgemäß günstig dann eben doch oft doppelt kauft. Was sagen die Profis und alten Hasen?



Hey Joe, willkommen! 

Den „High End”-Bereich würde ich als „Frischling” meiden. 
Das soll aber nicht bedeuten, daß Anfänger mit billigem Tand starten sollen. 
Aber probier ruhig erst mal in der Praxis aus, ob Dir die Rutenlänge/Rollengröße/Angelmethode überhaupt zusagt, bevor Du richtig viel Geld investierst.
Petri, Georg.


----------



## hecht99 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Joe Karacho schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mir als absolutem Frischling stellt sich die Frage ob es sich lohnt, bei der ersten Angelausrüstung direkt im High End Bereich ansetzt, oder ob es sinnvoller ist, erstmal günstiger zu kaufen und damit seine Erfahrungen zu machen. Verglichen mit anderen Hobbies würde ich wohl eher zum 1. Ansatz tendieren, da man erfahrungsgemäß günstig dann eben doch oft doppelt kauft. Was sagen die Profis und alten Hasen?



Sag erst mal wo du mit dem Angeln beginnen willst und welche Fischarten zu erwarten sind.

 Prinzipiell, auch wenn mich jetzt einige steinigen werden, ist der Sprung von gehobenen Mittelklasseruten (100 bis 150Euro) hin zur High-End-Ausführung nur noch gering im Vergleich zum Preis.

 Aber sag mal womit du anfangen willst und wir helfen dir dann schon


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell, auch wenn mich jetzt einige steinigen werden, ist der Sprung von gehobenen Mittelklasseruten (100 bis 150Euro) hin zur High-End-Ausführung nur noch gering im Vergleich zum Preis.



Nö, keine Steine, ist vollkommen richtig was du da sagst!
In der Regel geht es nur um Gewichte bei Rute und Rolle, da werden einige Gramm weniger zu Gold!

Jürgen


----------



## Joe Karacho (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Also mein Wunsch ist es am Rhein auf Zander zu gehen, allerdings sollte sinnigerweise die Rute nicht allein dafür sondern etwas universeller nutzbar sein, also auch für kleinere bis mittelgroße Raubfische an stehendem Gewässer...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Da würde ich ganz klar zwischen billig und preiswert unterscheiden.

Und für die ersten Jahre,kommt man durchaus auch mit gut aber günstig Tackle hin.

Schmerzt auch zu Beginn weniger in der Psyche , wenn es z. B. aufgrund Defiziten bei Handling/Wurftechnik die 60 Ocken Feeder zerlegt, anstatt der Ultrahochmodulierten zu 300..

Die fischt sich zwar besser, verzeiht aber schon Materialtechnisch bedingt weniger Fehler beim simplen Alltagshandling.

Und halt dir immer vor Augen, das High End Preise nicht mit dementsprechender=gleichwertiger Nutzwertsteigerung einhergehen.

High End ist eher eine "ich will " als 
"ich muss" Entscheidung.


----------



## hecht99 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Spinnfischen oder Ansitzangeln im Rhein?


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Für den Rhein würde ich eine 2,70er Spinnrute, die auf jeden Fall gummitauglich sein sollte, Wurfgewicht zwischen 50 und 80gr, empfehlen.
Dies entspricht einer Standard Spinnrute auf Hecht/Zander.
Eine 4000er Rolle in Shimanogröße, oder eine 3000er Daiwagröße gehört dann da ran. 
Geflochtene Schnur 7-9kg Tragkraft.
Mit dieser Rute kannst du selbstverständlich auch im Stillwasser Spinnfischen, oder wenn es denn sein muss, auch mal Grundangeln, Posenangeln, z.B. auf Aal, Karpfen, Zander e.t.c..

Zitat Angler99:


> Spinnfischen oder Ansitzangeln im Rhein?/QUOTE]
> 
> Ich bin jetzt natürlich automatisch vom Spinnfischen ausgegangen, weil alle Anfänger ja inzwischen damit beginnen?
> 
> Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Da würde ich ganz klar zwischen billig und preiswert unterscheiden.
> 
> Und für die ersten Jahre,kommt man durchaus auch mit gut aber günstig Tackle hin.
> 
> ...



Und manchmal auch:  "Ich kann, und Ihr nicht"


----------



## Joe Karacho (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Erstmal tausend Dank für die blitzschnelle Rückmeldung euch allen..#6#6#6
Auch wenn mich die Idee des entspannten Ansitzens ebenfalls reizt, soll die erste Rute definitiv eine Spinnrute werden. Von den groben Werten her habe ich schon ungefähr nach dem geguckt, was Jürgen gerade vorschlug, allerdings ist die Preisspanne in diesem Segment ja eine von 50-500 Euro... Da ist man dann als Neuling schon überfordert. 
Hinzu kommt dass ich zum Einen tatsächlich Bedenken habe, durch nicht vorhandene Praxiserfahrung teures Gerät unwiederbringlich zu zerlegen, zum anderen aber möchte ich mich auch ungerne mit mangelhaftem Material rumärgern, was mir den Spaß dann von Anfang an verleidet...
Aller Anfang scheint schwer...


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hllo,

nimm mittlere Preisklassen, da liegst Du nicht verkehrt. Der Unterschied von den mittleren- zu den hohen Preisklassen ist beim Betrag viel, beim Gerät meist marginal. Ich bin hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer und da begann der Gerätefetischismus schon frühzeitig und war damals schon Unfug.
Merke: der Werfer wirft und nicht die Rute.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hecht99 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Ich kann dir zum Beispiel eine Daiwa Exceler in 2,70m in der 100 Gramm Version empfehlen. Gute Rückmeldung, auch mit 10 Gramm Köpfen fischbar, ab 15 Gramm Köpfen fühlt sie sich so richtig wohl. Wobei du im Rhein wahrscheinlich eh mit 17gr aufwärts gerade am Anfang fischen wirst. Gibt´s mittlerweile ab 60 Euro. Vor 5 Jahren hat man noch 120 Euronen hinlegen müssen. Ein bekannter ist mit der 80 Gramm Version auch mehr als zufrieden. Solltest du dir in einigen Jahren eine neue Spinnrute zulegen, kannst du die oben genannten als Aal- bzw. Hechtrute... ebenfalls verwenden.

Ruten fürs Gummifischangeln zu empfehlen ist auch nicht das leichteste, da jeder Angler mit einer anderen Rute mehr Gefühl hat.

Als steifere Alternative eine Shimano Beastmaster für 100 Euro.


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



> Ich bin jetzt natürlich automatisch vom Spinnfischen ausgegangen, weil alle Anfänger ja inzwischen damit beginnen?



Darum äußere ich mich auch zu solchen Themen nicht mehr. Es wurde eh schon alles dazu gesagt - sogar mehrfach! #h


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Oder man nimmt einfach die DAM NanoFlex für unter 60€ - wirklich ne ganz tolle Rute.. .
Petri


----------



## Reg A. (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir zum Beispiel eine Daiwa Exceler in 2,70m in der 100 Gramm Version empfehlen. Gute Rückmeldung... Ein bekannter ist mit der 80 Gramm Version auch mehr als zufrieden. Solltest du dir in einigen Jahren eine neue Spinnrute zulegen, kannst du die oben genannten als Aal- bzw. Hechtrute... ebenfalls verwenden.



Also gerade von der Exceler würde ich explizit abraten, wenn's vorrangig um die Angelei mit GuFis geht. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Ist für den Preis ne echt gute und grundsolide Rute! Hab selbst jahrelang die 80g Version geangelt und war was Wobbler und Blech betrifft absolut zufrieden. Aber gerade die Rückmeldung beim Jiggen oder Faulenzen mit GuFis ist m.E.n. einfach nur grottig. 

Persönlich würde ich da zu ner Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II oder ner Westin W4 Powershad raten. Da kriegste wirklich ordentlich Rute für dein Geld, gerade was die Westin betrifft (Stünde da Shimano, Daiwa oder Sportex drauf, müsstest du glatt nen Hunni mehr für die gleiche Rute hinlegen).


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich da zu ner Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II oder ner Westin W4 Powershad raten. Da kriegste wirklich ordentlich Rute für dein Geld, gerade was die Westin betrifft (Stünde da Shimano, Daiwa oder Sportex drauf, müsstest du glatt nen Hunni mehr für die gleiche Rute hinlegen).



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, die Greys habe ich mal als Geburtstagsgeschenk besorgen sollen und im Nachgang auch  einen Tag fischen dürfen, tolle Rute, sehr taktil, die auch in der (preislichen) Oberliga spielen könnte!
Von der Westin hört man auch nur gutes.

Jürgen


----------



## hecht99 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Also gerade von der Exceler würde ich explizit abraten, wenn's vorrangig um die Angelei mit GuFis geht. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Ist für den Preis ne echt gute und grundsolide Rute! Hab selbst jahrelang die 80g Version geangelt und war was Wobbler und Blech betrifft absolut zufrieden. Aber gerade die Rückmeldung beim Jiggen oder Faulenzen mit GuFis ist m.E.n. einfach nur grottig.
> 
> .



 Deswegen hab ich ja schon geschrieben das es schwer ist Gummiruten zu empfehlen. Wir haben mal zu 4. am Wasser die Ruten getauscht (Aspius, Gamakatsu Akilas, Greys Prowla und eine Technium) und getestet. Jeder kam mit 2en gut zurecht, mit den anderen überhaupt nicht. Also testen. Das die Daiwa ein Tauber Stock ist kann ich mit richtigen Equipment und Abstimmung mit Schnur... überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich persönlich mit richtigen Brettern nicht so gut zu Recht komme. Mir sind Ruten, die im Spitzenbereich minimalst nachgeben lieben. Beim Erschlaffen der Schnur geht der Blank in die Ausgangshaltung zurück und genau dies ist mit der richtigen Schnur/Ködergewicht/Winkel spürbar. Also am besten - Testen!!!


----------



## Reg A. (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich ja schon geschrieben das es schwer ist Gummiruten zu empfehlen. Wir haben mal zu 4. am Wasser die Ruten getauscht (Aspius, Gamakatsu Akilas, Greys Prowla und eine Technium) und getestet. Jeder kam mit 2en gut zurecht, mit den anderen überhaupt nicht.



Da ich mit zweien der vier von dir genannten Ruten auch schon geangelt habe (eine davon besitze) und bestens damit zurecht gekommen bin müssten das ja dann theoretisch die beiden Ruten sein, mit denen du nicht klar kommst 



hecht99 schrieb:


> Das die Daiwa ein Tauber Stock ist kann ich mit richtigen Equipment und Abstimmung mit Schnur... überhaupt nicht bestätigen.



Mach dir mal um mein Set Up keine Sorgen, ein bisschen Ahnung vom Angeln und der Materialzusammenstellung hab ich schon. Ich hätte auch gar nichts geschrieben, wenn du mit der Exceler nicht eine Rute empfohlen hättest, die ich persönlich für weitestgehend gummifischuntauglich erachte - ganz besonders in den höheren Gewichtsklassen.



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich persönlich mit richtigen Brettern nicht so gut zu Recht komme.



Na also, da haben wir ja schon den Unterschied. Ist eben Geschmackssache.



hecht99 schrieb:


> Also am besten - Testen!!!



Klar! Daran führt so oder so kein Weg vorbei. Wer Ruten (und auch Rollen) nur aufgrund von Bewertungen online kauft ohne sie vorher ein einziges Mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben, ist selbst schuld. Sowas gehört zuvor ordentlich begrabbelt :q


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Klar! Daran führt so oder so kein Weg vorbei. Wer Ruten (und auch Rollen) nur aufgrund von Bewertungen online kauft ohne sie vorher ein einziges Mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben, ist selbst schuld. Sowas gehört zuvor ordentlich begrabbelt :q



Hallo,

Stimmt #6

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## oberfranke (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich finde als Anfänger sollte man in einen Angelladen (möglichst klein) gehen und sich EINE Angel zusammenstellen lassen. Nicht über 50€. Und die Rolle muss auch nicht von Shimano sein. Oder willst du den Junganglern gleich den Markenwahn implizieren?




Genauso und nicht anders. 
Ein paar Ergänzungen hierzu. 
Nen Angler der dort Stammkunde ist mitnehmen und sich gemeinsam mit ihn beraten lassen. 
Viel Zeit mitnehmen 
und auch dem Händler Zeit geben also möglichst unter der Woche mit genügend zeitlicher Luft zum Geschäftsschluss hingehen. (am besten Vormittags) 

Sich sein persönliches finanzielles Limit setzen. 
Sich vorab Gedanken machen in welchen Gewässern man sicher angeln wird. 
Was soll wie beangelt werden. 
Spinnfischen
Ansitz auf Friedfisch ( Weißfisch oder Karpfen) 
Raubfisch - Ansitz


Sich auch überlegen ob den wirklich alles neu sein muss. 

Gerade bei Zubehör wie Stühle, Kästen, Kescher, Schirme Taschen usw findet man im Netz bei Markt.de, Quoka, Ebay und wie sie alle heißen ne riesige Auswahl. 
Aber nicht zuschicken lassen sondern in der Nähe suchen. Hinfahren anschauen und auch mal Nein sagen lernen. 

Über legen was- brauche ich, was möchte ich, was will ich, was muss sofort sein und was kann warten.


----------



## Reg A. (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, die Greys habe ich mal als Geburtstagsgeschenk besorgen sollen und im Nachgang auch  einen Tag fischen dürfen, tolle Rute, sehr taktil, die auch in der (preislichen) Oberliga spielen könnte!
> Von der Westin hört man auch nur gutes.



Sind beides wirklich tolle Ruten(serien) und im mittleren Preissegment für diese Art der Angelei m.E.n. nicht zu toppen! Wobei die Westin W4 in meinen Augen die Nase ganz leicht vorne hat. Angel mittlerweile drei Ruten aus dieser Serie 

Wer etwas weniger Geld ausgeben will ist mit der Gamakatsu Akilas (im leichteren WG-Bereich; die schwereren sind mir zu klobig), Daiwa Ballistic-EX (die Rute, nicht die Rolle!) und WFT Penzill Shad Control ganz gut bedient.

Rollentechnisch würde ich zu ner Daiwa Caldia (A) oder ner Ballistic raten, wenn das Kunsstoffverbundgehäuse nicht stört. Wer (wie ich) auf einen Vollmetallkörper Wert legt ist mit der Freams oder der BG gut bedient, wenn's nicht mehr als 150 Euro sein sollen. 

Damit liegt man dann zwar - je nach Kombi - bei 200 bis 350 Euro, hat dafür aber auch anständiges Tackle, das lange Freude bereiten sollte!


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hi!
Schon erstaunlich wohin sich das hier bewegt; waren doch 450€ für eine richtig gute und komplette Einstiegsausrüstung empörend teuer, werden jetzt ganz locker 300€ Kombis für Anfänger empfohlen... .
Wirklich witzig!
Petri


----------



## Reg A. (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Schon erstaunlich wohin sich das hier bewegt; waren doch 450€ für eine richtig gute und komplette Einstiegsausrüstung empörend teuer, werden jetzt ganz locker 300€ Kombis für Anfänger empfohlen... .
> Wirklich witzig!
> Petri



Ich hab nie moniert, dass 450 € für ein Anfängergesamtpaket zu teuer wären, im Gegenteil: ich halte das für die absolute Untergrenze! Und du hast dir wirklich viel Mühe gegeben und eine durchaus brauchbare Materialzusammenstellung gepostet. Respekt und Dank dafür. 

Meine Beiträge sollten deine auch überhaupt nicht ersetzen oder gar in Frage stellen! Sie waren lediglich als Ratschlag an Tim formuliert. Und der hatte ne konkrete Fragestellung. 
Klar kriegt man auch für die GuFi-Angelei in Strom und Stillgewässer deutlich günstigere Kombis.
Ich selbst bin aber mit günstigen Kombis nie recht glücklich geworden. Evtl. hatte ich einfach nur Pech, vielleicht habe ich auch zu hohe Ansprüche, wer weiß? 
Aber meiner Erfahrung nach - und nur diese gebe ich hier wieder; ich empfehle z.B. auch niemals Tackle, das ich selbst noch nie geangelt habe! - kommt man mittelfristig um die preisliche Mittelklasse nicht herum. Oder man kauft halt mehrfach. Und in die preisliche Mittelklasse fallen bei mir Ruten von 100-250 € sowie Rollen von 100-200 Euro (ganz grob). Da gibt's natürlich auch noch genug Schrott, aber viele Artikel sind ihr Geld auch wirklich Wert (und manche sogar deutlich mehr als das).
Daher meine Empfehlungen. 

Zudem ist ja derzeit der Trend zu beobachten, dass viele Anfänger sich nicht mehr breit aufstellen (wollen), sondern gleich spezialisieren. Und wenn sich jemand von Anfang an auf z.B. das Spinnfischen einschießt, dann hat er doch trotzdem den gleichen finanziellen Rahmen zur Verfügung, als wenn er alle Angelarten abdecken wollte. Warum sollte er den dann nicht auch ausschöpfen? Und dann sind 200-250 Euro für Rute und Rolle m.E.n. nicht zu hoch gegriffen. Die 350 muss er ja nicht ausgeben


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ich hab nie moniert, dass 450 € für ein Anfängergesamtpaket zu teuer wären, im Gegenteil: ich halte das für die absolute Untergrenze! Und du hast dir wirklich viel Mühe gegeben und eine durchaus brauchbare Materialzusammenstellung gepostet. Respekt und Dank dafür.
> 
> Meine Beiträge sollten deine auch überhaupt nicht ersetzen oder gar in Frage stellen! Sie waren lediglich als Ratschlag an Tim formuliert. Und der hatte ne konkrete Fragestellung.
> Klar kriegt man auch für die GuFi-Angelei in Strom und Stillgewässer deutlich günstigere Kombis.
> ...



Hi!
Finde ich ja auch soweit richtig, mich wundert nur ein wenig dass Du das so "ungestraft" sagen darfst.
Ich warte ja nur auf die Spezialisten, die dir unbedingt erklähren müssen, wie furchtbar furchtbar teuer das Alles ist...|bla:.
Petri|wavey:


----------



## Damyl (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Man muss sich mal in einen Anfänger rein versetzen. Hier wird von Gummiruten, Aktion, steifer Stock, gefühllos, Länge, Marke, Spinnfischen, Posenfischen, Grundfischen, Wurfgewicht, persönliche Vorlieben.......und.....und....und geschrieben.

Sachen die einem Anfänger gar nichts sagen |kopfkrat

So oder so hat da erst mal jeder durch müssen. Kann man keinem Anfänger abnehmen. Jeder von uns hat´s auf eine andere Art gelernt.
Buch, Vater, Opa, Schwarzfischen, abschauen, Spinn-Grund-Pose, Ferienangebot...usw...
Und wen hat da gejuckt (oder besser gesagt gewusst) ob er das optimale Gerät hat ?

Denkt mal zurück ???? Spezialisierung kam erst später. Erstmal die Grundlagen lernen.

Ich glaube am nicht lesen wollen liegts auch nicht. Heutzutage ist alles was man findet nur unheimlich verwirrend. Sogar für altgediente unter uns. Zeigt mir mal einen hier, der sich mit allem auskennt, und jeden neuen Rotz mitmacht.
Und nicht jeder hat halt das Glück einen angelnden Vater, Nachbarn, etc.... zu haben, den er fragen kann.

Ich habe im Laufe meines Lebens ja schon ein paar Greenhorns mitgenommen. Die hatten richtig Spass mit meinen alten ausgedienten Glasruten und alten Rollen. Da hat keinen die Aktion, Wurfgewicht, etc. gejuckt.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

@ Damyl:
Alles absolut richtig - deshalb habe ich ja auch nur günstiges, universell verwendbares Gerät angeraten.
Diese DAM Ruten sind einfach klasse Teile, die auch einem erfahrenen Anglern viel Freude bereiten, ohne einen Anfänger zu überfordern. Obwohl ich einen ziehmlich kostspieligen Rutenwald besitze, fische ich seit Monaten fast ausschließlich mit diesen Dingern - die machen einfach Spaß.
Wenn ich Kinder "anlerne" bringe ich denen alles mögliche bei, was man beim Aufenthalt in der Natur beachten sollte.
Von der Auswahl des Angelplatzes, über die errichtung des Camps und dem entfachen des Lagerfeuers, bis zum Umgang mit eigenem und fremden Müll.
Allgemeine Tier und Vogelkunde, Fisch und Pilzkunde, wir sprechen mehr über "Allgemeines" als übers Angeln.
Die fischerei entwickelt sich dann in einem etwas größerem Rahmen eher so "nebenbei".. .
Mir ist es wichtig den Blick zu schärfen und den Bälgern die gröberen Zusammenhänge nahe zu bringen.
Petri#h


----------



## Damyl (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Alles absolut richtig - deshalb habe ich ja auch nur günstiges, universell verwendbares Gerät angeraten.



Dich habe ich auch nicht damit angesprochen. |wavey:

Sondern diejenigen die daraus wieder eine Wissenschaft machen müssen.

Dein empfohlenes Gerät, kombiniert mit Praxis, lesen, abschauen und was es sonst so gibt kann man durchaus unterschreiben. Über günstig und Marken lässt sich immer streiten. Frage 10 Angler und du hast 10 verschiedene Meinungen. Wäre froh gewesen ich hätte deine Empfehlung zu meiner Anfangszeit gehabt :q
Das Wichtigste ist m.M. nach jedoch das einfache zuschauen und fragen am Wasser. Jeder der Interesse am Angeln hat sollte sich nicht zu schade sein, einfach mal Anglern beim angeln zuzuschauen.....


----------



## Tischbein (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Hab auch gerade vor einem Jahr angefangen. Mittlerweile bin ich süchtig. Ich denk an nichts anderes mehr....
 Ein toller Sport...


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Mein erstes gerät war eine 20 Mark telerute 210cm UN eine einfache blechrolle. Hat auch funktioniert. Zum Posen-, Grund und spinnfischen


----------



## Tischbein (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Mein erstes gerät war eine 20 Mark telerute 210cm UN eine einfache blechrolle. Hat auch funktioniert. Zum Posen-, Grund und spinnfischen



Meine erste ne neue top Shimano Spinnrute mit Rolle und Schnur. Geburtstags Geschenk..:q


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*

Von zwei Jungs die ich vor 3-4 Jahren zum Angeln gebracht habe, konnte ich beide Wege sehen, sich mit Material zu versorgen.

1. 30 Jahre alt, selbständiger Steinmetz, hat sich zunächst mal mit "günstig" eingedeckt, also Ryobi Rollen, Spro Black/Blue Arc, red Yasei Shad Jigger, Feederrute und was ihm sonst noch im Geschäft angedreht wurde.
Hat dann aber auch aufgerüstet in Richtung gute Mittelklasse, die besagte Greys Rute, eine Biomaster, Kescher von Fox u.s.w..
Aber erst nachdem er gesehen hat, was der Bursche mit dem garantiert kleineren Portemonnaie sich gleich angeschafft hat!

2. 23 Jahre, Staplerfahrer, gleich ne Baitjigger/ 4000er Twinnpower, weiße Yasei Shadjigging mit Daiwa Caldia 3000, eine Sportex Magnus Spin, Penn Spinfisher und eine Sammlung verschiedenster Baits.

Der Jüngere der beiden angelt noch erfolgreich, der Andere ist gerade Vater geworden, hat aber nach bestandener Prüfung höchstens noch drei mal gefischt, ist also kein passionierter Angler geworden?

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinwein (2. März 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> *AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*
> 
> Verabschiedet euch doch endlich von der Illusion, das ein durchschnittlicher jugendlicher Angelanfänger mehr als drei Sätze freiwliig liest, noch dazu wenn sie pro Satz mehr als fünf Worte und keinen Smilie enthalten. Dieser Klientel kann man mit so altbackenen Sachen, wie einem Buch aus Papier nicht mehr nahekommen!



Also ich habe inzwischen einiges gelesen, auf Papier, in diesem Forum, unter anderem diesen kompletten Thread – streckenweise durchaus anstrengend, im Ergebnis aber doch sehr aufschlussreich.  Allerdings bin ich eben zwar Angelanfänger, aber sicher nicht mehr jugendlich.

@rhinefisher und @RuhrfischerPG s Listen empfinde ich als sehr hilfreich, vor allem weil sie eben sehr konkret ist. Danke dafür. Allerdings hat irgendwer auch irgendwo in der Beitragsflut geschrieben, dass diese Empfehlungen doch in 1-2 Jahren überholt seinen. Und der letzte Beitrag ist inzwischen über drei Jahre alt ... (Notiz an selbst: hoffentlich antwortet da überhaupt noch jemand)

Die eigentliche Frage ist natürlich, was ich den eigentlich angeln will und die Antwort ist ebenso selbstverständlich: keine Ahnung. Ich war im letzten Sommerurlaub mit meinem Schwanger beim Spinnfischen und wurde dabei aber trotzdem angefixt. (Als Mentor eignet der sich allerdings wohl leider auch nicht; wohnt auch leider einige 100km entfernt)

Jetzt mache ich jedenfalls gerade den Schein bzw. den corona-konformen Fishing-King-Onlinekurs dazu und hätte ja eigentlich die naive Vorstellung gehabt mit der Spinnrute auf Zander zu gehen weil, habe ich schonmal gemacht bzw. gegessen. Das ganze Gelese macht dann aber natürlich doch auch demütig. Wie bei den meisten Menschen ist auch meine Frustrationstoleranz endlich und alleine deshalb werde ich die Ambitionen wohl doch besser etwas im Zaum zu halten versuchen. Also doch eher mit Pose auf Rotaugen und -federn – oder was man hier (Rhein in Köln) an Friedfischen so vorzufinden hoffen kann.

Wahrscheinlich wäre es ganz gut mir noch etwas Zeit zu lassen und noch mehr zu lesen. Allerdings möchte ich mir doch zeitnah schon ein paar Dinge zulegen, da die Prüfung bald ansteht und ich mich mit den FK-Videos zwar ganz gut vorbereitet fühle, es aber doch ganz gut fände vorher nochmal etwas "echtes" Material in der Hand zu haben – das sollte sich dann natürlich im Anschluss möglichst lange und allroundmäßig verwenden lassen. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: ist das so noch aktuell? Dann würde ich mich mal nach den leichten Ruten der Herren @ruhr- und @rhinefishers umzusehen.

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## rhinefisher (3. März 2021)

Hi und danke dass es dir gefällt!
Ja, die Sachen sind genau so noch zu haben, aber wenn Du uns mitteilst wo Du genau Angeln möchtest und wieviel Du ausgeben magst, kann man das noch optimieren.. .
So würde ich heute eher die Sahara als die Sedona empfehlen - 10€ die sich lohnen.


----------



## Rheinwein (3. März 2021)

Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Ich bin hier wie gesagt in Köln und tatsächlich recht rheinnah anässig. In wenigen 100 Metern habe ich eine recht vielversprechende Bunenstrecke vor der Haustür. Grundsätzlich würd ich's erstmal ganz gerne dort probieren, da ich im Alltag auch eher nicht die Zeit habe lange irgendwohin zu fahren. Dort scheint's mir auch einiges an Fisch zu geben, tatsächlich hat einer dieser Youtuber auch genau dort schon einen recht ansehnlichen Zander herausgezogen.

Wie gesagt wäre mit der Spinnrute auf Zander gehen meine erste Wahl gewesen. Das aber wahrscheinlich eben auch aus reiner Ahnungslosigkeit darüber, was es alles so gibt. Inzwischen bin ich immerhin schon so weit zu wissen, dass das eben eher nicht zu den oben erwähnten Grundlagen gehört, die man erstmal drauf haben sollte. Deshalb denke ich wäre das erste sinnvolle Ziel – bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege – doch eher mit der Pose auf Rotaugen und Rotfedern zu gehen. Aber wenn ich dann später auch mal Spinnen kann ohne mir gleich neue Ruten kaufen zu müssen, wäre das natürlich super!

Preislich ist was Du beschrieben hast grundsätzlich schon in meinem Budget; vor allem wenn's sich langfristig durch Dauerhaftigkeit auszahlt. Außerdem würden sich die Investitionen ja sicher auch etwas strecken lassen. D.h. ich würde ja nicht in den Laden gehen und 400-500€ auf den Tisch legen, sondern mir erstmal die 1. (leichte?) Rute zulegen um vor der Prüfung nochmal was "in Echt" in der Hand gehabt zu haben – und dann eben auch erstmal die Prüfung machen. Den ganzen anderen Kram (Kescher etc.) würde ich dann parallel eher aus 2. Hand zu besorgen versuchen. Die zweite Rute kann dann ja auch zeitnah kommen, sobald der Bedarf besteht.


----------



## magi (3. März 2021)

Ich weiss ja nicht, welche Rheinecke du im Detail besuchen willst? Aber erfolgreiches fischen mit der Pose in derart strömenden Gewässern ist schon speziell und inkl. der richtigen Futtertaktik auch eine kleine Wissenschaft für sich. Also nicht das Köfi- und Grundelstippen, sondern gezielt und möglichst ohne Grundelalarm auf Rotauge Barbe und Co. Schau dich an deiner Strecke um-live und nicht im i-net. Wie und wo fischen dort die anderen und warum genau so? Versuche diese Dinge zu ergründen und mit deinen Wünschen abzustimmen. Für den Alroundansitz am Rhein sollte m.E. eine heavy Feederrute mit min. 180 g Wg und min. 3,90 m, besser 4,20 m Länge die beste Wahl sein. Dazu eine passende Rolle (z.B. 5500/10000er Shimano Ultegras etc.) und ein Dreibein oder ähnlich stabile Rutenablage..Bevor der Gerätehändler vor Ort seine Chance wittert und dir gleich einen Fox Skypod verkaufen will,  schau z.B. mal nach schraubbaren Tripodköpfen + 3 Blansticks/stormpoles und einer einfachen v-rutenablage. Alternativ Feeder-/Brandungsdreibein. Dazu noch eine straffe Spinnrute mit nicht zu spitzenbetonter Aktion und du kannst am Rhein schon verdammt viel machen. Wenn es das Budget her gibt, würde ich nicht im Billigsektor anfangen. Ne halbwegs brauchbare Spinnrute - die m.E. auch Spass macht- gibt es bestenfalls gebraucht unter 100€..hier gibt es etliche Threads, wo explizit Spinnruten für den Rhein gesucht und empfohlen werden...


----------



## DenizJP (3. März 2021)

@Rheinwein 
Ich glaub das ist wirklich eine Kombination aus Wissen sammeln / Geduld+Fehlschlagtoleranz / richtige Strecke.

also das Zanderangeln.

ich bin der Meinung man kann durchaus als "Anfänger" mit Spinnfischen anfangen.. es muss nicht immer erst mit Bambusrohr, Omas Nähgarn und einem Stück Kork auf Rotaugen sein 




Aber was man haben muss auf jeden Fall (vorausgesetzt man ist alleine und hat keine Guide/Freund oder ne Topstrecke) ist *Ausdauer und Lernfähigkeit*!
Das wird bei vielen Anfängern scheitern tatsächlich denk ich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> *AW: Ausrüstung für Anfänger*
> 
> Von zwei Jungs die ich vor 3-4 Jahren zum Angeln gebracht habe, konnte ich beide Wege sehen, sich mit Material zu versorgen.
> 
> ...


Jürgen, du hast recht, aber beim spinnen eben, da gibt es relevante Quantensprünge. Die es z.B. beim Ansitzen so nicht gibt.

Angler-23 nahm gleich eine "richtige" und dafür auch noch günstige Rute <200€, weiße Yasei Shad Jigging.

Angler-30 nahm Red Yasei Shad Jigger mit auch mindestens 70€, die ist 3 Stufen oder mehr drunter, wie man gerade so zählt, eben nur knapp eine Catana.

Ob jetzt eine bessere Rolle von Daiwa, Spro oder Shimano, ist relativ egal, hängt erstmal mehr an der verwendeten Schnur und den Zielfischen.
Die Rolle muss störungs- und stressfrei tun, danach kommt nicht mehr viel.
Die Rute muss das Gefühl und den Fisch rüberbringen, da zahlt sich jeder investierte Taler beim Spinnen und Fühlen über die Rute aus, wenn der Rutenblank besser taktiler reaktiver schneller und smarter ist.
Wobei das heute mit dem für den Angler passenden Aufbau eine immer schwierigere Sache geworden ist.
Deswegen möchte ich gleich empfehlen, mit 8ft - also 2,4m anzufangen, da passen die Spargriffe und Balance noch einigermaßen, das leichtere Gerät bietet erstmal eh mehr Spaß, und die Leistungen dieser kleineren Ruten sind inzwischen auch sehr gut. Damit werden einige Probleme ab 9ft für Spinruten vermieden.

Für andere Angelarten ist wiederum auch die Rute und der erlebbare Drillspaß ein wichtiger Faktor, damit ein Anfänger dabei bleibt. 
Auch bei einer simplen Stippe macht es einen Unterschied, und bei langen Ruten zählt das Gewicht und die evtl. drückende Last besonders.

Und alte Profiangler wie Len Hartman haben genau recht:
Gerade für einen Anfänger muss das Gerät möglichst gut und bestmöglich unterstützend sein, später mit mehr Erfahrung ist jeder/jede eher in der Lage, einiges an Geräteschwächen zu kompensieren.

Andererseits ist die Geldmenge eben begrenzt, die Investneigung nicht so hoch, und trotzdem soll und darf etwas passieren.
Hier sind wirklich die P/L Sieger gefragt, ein 50€ Rutenangebot, was eigentlich eine 500€ Rute beinhaltet.

Was übrigens nicht nur Anfänger und Einsteiger gut finden!


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. März 2021)

Habe gestern einige Teile bei Askari bestellt. Da ich dieses Jahr mit Dropshot anfangen möchte, habe ich einfach mal zum Ausprobieren eine Kogha Hawk Dropshot Rute gekauft. Für 20 Euro ist nichts kaputt, denke ich mir. Da ich den Köder damit nur senkrecht vom Boot herunterlasse und Barsche fangen möchte, braucht es dazu keine besonders teure oder hochwertige Rute. Werde dann mal berichten, was das 1,8 Meter Stöckchen taugt.

Zur Preisrange: grundsätzlich gebe ich für meine Spinnruten bedenkenlos mehr Geld aus. Der Hintergedanke: sie sind ja ständig in Bewegung und unter Belastung. Nicht so wie beim Ansitz, wo ich die Rute einfach abstelle und sie erst im Drill wieder aktiv wird. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass eine 500 Euro Rute spürbar so viel anders ist, als eine Rute für 200 Euro. Ich denke, das ist wie mit Klamotten. Ein Großteil des Preises entfällt auf den Namen und die Vermarktung als “Luxusprodukt”.


----------



## rhinefisher (4. März 2021)

Rheinwein schrieb:


> Ich bin hier wie gesagt in Köln und tatsächlich recht rheinnah anässig.


Ok, da hab ich wohl nicht richtig hingeschaut - wie peinlich....   
Wenn Du erstmal bloß eine Rute zum allgemeinen angeln im Rhein suchst, dann nimm die Nano Flex in 270cm und bis 45gr Wurfgewicht.
Das ist nach unten gerade noch so zum dropshoten auf Barsch zu gebrauchen, nach oben passt es ganz gut zum jiggen auf Zander - wird dabei aber auch mit Hechten und Welsen bis ü1m noch fertig..
Bei der Rolle würde ich eine Sahara kaufen; ob 3oooer mit hoher Übersetzung, 3000er mit geringerer Übersetzung und etwas besserer Haltbarkeit, oder der 4000er in hoch oder niedrig, entscheidet deine Bequemlichkeit oder Faulheit...
Meine Wahl wäre hoch übersetze 4000er mit 0.15er Fireline, weil so eine 4000er einige Vorteile bringt. Vor Allem aber der harten Beanspruchng in deinem Revier gewachsen ist und auch lange durchhält.. .
Bessere Balance, weniger Drall, höherer Schnureinzug und weiteres Werfen sind auch recht viel Zugewinn für 50gr mehr.
Mit dieser Combo kann man auch gut auf Grund fischen.
Zum Posenfischen taugt die eher weniger, aber das ist im Rhein ohnehin schwierig und eh nix für Anfänger.

Als zweite Rute wurde dir ne schwere Feeder angeraten.
Das ist eine gute Wahl, denn man hat eine gute Bissanzeige und ne sehr weiche und fehlerverzeihende Aktion.
Nachteilig finde ich die kleinen Ringe, die mangelnde Wurfweite und den fehlenden Bumms beim Anschlag.
Mein Ding währe eher ne Karpfenrute von 360-390cm mit LC, also Spitzenaktion in 3lbs., weil ich die für sehr viel universeller halte.
Ziel ist ja erstmal mit nur 2 Ruten gut angeln zu können und nicht der hier allgegewärtige Rutenhain...
Aber das ist halt auch ein wenig vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig.. .


----------



## Rheinwein (6. März 2021)

Hallo und nochmals vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten! Ich habe mich entschlossen bzgl der ersten Rute und Rolle einfach mal blind @rhinefisher s Empfehlungen zu folgen. 

Allerdings ist die Rute (für mich) gar nicht so leicht zu finden; va nicht bis 45g Wg!? Gesehen habe ich die jetzt mit 14-40 und 20-50 und würde mich tendenziell für die mit dem niedrigeren Gewicht entscheiden.

Um die zweite Rute kümmere ich mich dann in ein paar Monaten ...


----------



## rhinefisher (7. März 2021)

Oh sorry - ich meinte natürlich die 14-40gr..........


----------



## Kadmon (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich reihe mich mal ein in die Ausrüstungssuche 

Ich suche möglichst eine Allroundrute, mit der ich mehr als nur eine Angelmethode durchführen kann. Da ich erst in diesem Sommer meinen Angelschein mache, habe ich also bis auf das Schwarzangeln (ich hatte einen Jugendschein, aber mein Vater mit dem ich unterwegs war keinen Schein) als Kind keine Erfahrungen. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass mir Spinangeln am meisten zusagen wird. Aber ich möchte trotzdem auch vielleicht mal Ansitzangeln mit einem Kumpel machen oder so ohne mir gleich 2 oder mehr Ruten am Anfang kaufen zu müssen.
Optimal wäre, wenn man mit der Rute ziemlich gut Spinangeln kann und dann andere Methoden gerne nur mäßig gut. Wenn ich das Hobby regelmäßig mache, darf dann auch gerne mit der Zeit der Rutenbestand wachsen. Und dann möchte ich ungern die erste Rute gar nicht mehr nutzen weil sie von allem ein bisschen aber nichts so richtig kann  Aber auf der anderen Seite auch nicht direkt am Anfang ALLES und richtig teuer kaufen müssen 

Gewässer in der Nähe: Rhein, diverse Seen und einen kleineren Fluss.
Zielfische: Noch keine Anforderungen  Ich bin am Anfang sicherlich froh über jeden Fisch. Die Rute sollte daher möglichst viele Fischarten abdecken können. Ausschließen möchte ich richtig große Fische wie große Hechte oder Welse. Vielleicht irgendwann mal.
Kosten: Max. rund 150 Euro für Rute und Rolle.

Ich bin die letzten Wochen und Monate diverse Angelforen, Videos usw. durchgegangen und war etwas überfordert. Daher kommt mir dieser Thread und die Threads rund um die OCC Aktion hier sehr gelegen. So zeigt mir z.B. die Challenge, dass jemand (k(l)einangelprofi) mit einer Spinrute und Rolle im Gesamtwert von rund 100 Euro alle möglichen Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen kann.

So hat z.B. k(l)einangelprofi für die OCC folgende Ausrüstung:
Cormoran Black Master Spin 2,70m 20-60g Spinnrute (35 Euro)
Daiwa 17 Exceler LT 3000-C-XH (65 Euro)

Was ist davon zu halten? Ich schätze, 20-60g sind evtl. erstmal zu viel für mich, oder?

rhinefisher empfiehlt z.B.
DAM Nanoflex Pro Länge 2,70m (55 Euro)
Shimano Nexave (55 Euro)

Unsicher bin ich bei dieser Kombination noch in den jeweiligen Ausführungen: Rute vielleicht in 14-40g und Rolle C5000 HGFE oder passt da was nicht?

Danke


----------



## Captain_H00k (7. Juni 2021)

Das sind schon alles mögliche Combos 
Die Exceler LT ist im Grunde wie die Legalis ,nur die Kurbel ist nicht einklappbar.
Du könntest an Ruten nehmen:

- DAM Nanoflex 2,70 14-40g oder 20-50g
- Daiwa Lexa Spin 2,70 15-50g ( Nen Tick teurer,dafür schon auch bissel edler overall )

Und an Rollen:

- Daiwa Legalis lt / Exceler lt 3000 oder 4000 ( Die leichtere Option )
- Shimano Nexave ( Günstiger,aber auch schwerer )
- Shimano Sahara / Nasci ( Nen Tick besser als die Nexave Reihe )

Die Shimanos sind etwas schwerer als die Daiwas.
Am Ende des Tage machste mit nix davon wirklich was falsch.Kannst Dir ja von den Sachen raussuchen was Dir mehr zusagt.
Dann noch ne Schnur drauf,und einfach Spaß haben !


PS: Wenn Du die 14-40g nimmst,würde ich persönlich ne 4000er Rolle bevorzugen.Aber auch das ist im Grunde Geschmackssache


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Juni 2021)

Nimm die Nanoflex 270/ -30gr, ne 3000/2500er Sahara und 15er Fireline - das passt perfekt für deine Anforderungen und wird dir viel Freude bereiten.
Da kann man beim Grundangeln auch mal 60gr oder mehr dranhängen und die wird mit jeder Fischgröße locker fertig.. .


----------



## Kadmon (8. Juni 2021)

Super, vielen Dank euch.
Ich werde dann in den örtlichen Angelladen gehen und schauen ob sie die von euch empfohlenen Ruten haben und die dann einfach mal in die Hand nehmen (in der Hoffnung Click&Collect wird bis nach der Prüfung beendet). Falls sie die nicht haben oder ich zur Beratung nicht rein darf, bestelle ich mir online die Kombi Nanoflex 270 -30g, 3000 Sahara und 15er Fireline.

Noch eine Frage zur Schnur: Welche Farbe ist da zu empfehlen? Ich hätte jetzt blauäugig einfach Crystal bestellt  Bei Gerlinger gibts z.B. Smoke, Crystal, Flame Green, Red.


----------



## keinangelprofi (8. Juni 2021)

Kadmon schrieb:


> So zeigt mir z.B. die Challenge, dass jemand (k(l)einangelprofi) mit einer Spinrute und Rolle im Gesamtwert von rund 100 Euro alle möglichen Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen kann.
> 
> So hat z.B. k(l)einangelprofi für die OCC folgende Ausrüstung:
> Cormoran Black Master Spin 2,70m 20-60g Spinnrute (35 Euro)
> Daiwa 17 Exceler LT 3000-C-XH (65 Euro)


Mit dieser Combo machst du mit Sicherheit nichts falsch! Lass das XH weg und nimm lieber die D Spule.
 Ich gehe damit gezielt auf die verschiedenen Fischarten Beziehungsweise übe die verschiedenen Angelarten aus.. Die Rute ist leicht genug zum PosenFischen, hat genug Wurfgewicht für Futterkorb und Method Feeder, und ist sehr gut geeignet zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander. Die 60 g Wurfgewicht sind nicht zu schwer. Wenn’s etwas leichter sein soll nimm eine bis 50 g. Die Rutenlänge von 2,70m ist der ideale Allrounder, länger ist zum Spinnfischen Nix mehr, aber natürlich besser beim PosenFischen. Insgesamt ein Kompromiss. Und nimm bloß keine geflochtene Schnur! 0.25 Mono ist ideal.


----------



## Kadmon (8. Juni 2021)

Danke, kommt mit auf die Liste fürs Ausprobieren im Angelladen


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Juni 2021)

Kadmon schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt blauäugig einfach Crystal bestellt


Treffer..
Wenn Du in den Laden gehst, wird man dich bequatschen und Du kommst mit was viel Schlechterem wieder raus - das würde ich mir gründlich überlegen....


----------



## Kadmon (8. Juni 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Treffer..
> Wenn Du in den Laden gehst, wird man dich bequatschen und Du kommst mit was viel Schlechterem wieder raus - das würde ich mir gründlich überlegen....


Ne, das wird nicht passieren. Ich habe ja jetzt ein paar Ruten und Rollen zur Auswahl und wenn ich die im Laden in die Hand nehmen kann, dann ist das ja nur von Vorteil. Aber aufquatschen lasse ich mir als Anfänger in einem neuen Hobby von einem Verkäufer nichts. Wenn die von den genannten Ruten keine da haben, gehe ich da auch wieder raus ohne was gekauft zu haben


----------



## keinangelprofi (8. Juni 2021)

Kadmon schrieb:


> Wenn die von den genannten Ruten keine da haben, gehe ich da auch wieder raus ohne was gekauft zu haben


Die Die Ruten sind in diesem Preisbereich doch austauschbar, Die Marke ist am Ende doch zweitrangig. Nimm verschiedene in die Hand und kaufe was dir gefällt. Die Daiwa LT Rollen wird jeder kleine Händler auch da haben.
Bei sowas braucht man keine Wissenschaft draus machen.


----------



## Xenotaph (16. August 2021)

Als Neuling reihe ich mich gern ein  

Kurz zu mir, 39, aus Thüringen, in der Nähe Talsperren ohne Ende - Zielfisch: eigentlich Barsch und Hecht, aber auf Karpfen wäre vernünftiger, da Bekannte recht regelmäßig auf Karpfen ansitzen.

Ich mache gerade meinen Schein über Fisher-King, hab aber in Norwegen Blut geleckt (wobei das ja wahrscheinlich gar kein Angeln ist sondern eher ein: halte irgendwas mit Schnur und Haken in den Fjord und guck mal, was da so anbeisst) und versuche gerade in Meck-Pomm mit dem Touri-Schein Barsche zu überlisten. Das klappt aber eher mäßig bis überhaupt nicht, aber die Tochter freuts, dass noch kein Fisch auf dem Teller gelandet ist.

So, nun bräuchte ich eine Empfehlung, am Liebsten wäre mir die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Etwas weiter vorne im Thread habe ich gelesen, dass man mit einer Karpfenangel auch auf Barsch und Hecht gehen kann, das wäre ja mein Traum. Preis wäre relativ egal, fürs Motorrad ist auch was drauf gegangen.

Fazit: Ich gestehe, ich bin eher gemütlich, möchte (zumindest nicht zu Beginn) mit mehreren Angeln losziehen, würde mich an einer Talsperre aber spontan für Karpfen und Co oder aber Barsch oder Hecht entscheiden. Eigentlich bin ich mehr dem Spinnfischen verfallen, nur rumsitzen mag ich nicht so (auch wenn ich ja eigentlich gemütlich bin).

Wäre die o.g. Komi Nano Flex in 270cm und bis 45gr Wurfgewicht hier auch brauchbar? Oder habt ihr eine passende Zusammenstellung? Wenn ich ohne Idee ins Geschäft gehen, komme ich mit allem raus, was mir empfohlen wird - ich bin da leider echt etwas naiv.

Tausend Dank!

Xeno


----------



## Michael.S (16. August 2021)

Ruten für Karpfen  Ansitzangeln  sollten so um die 80 gramm Wurfgewicht haben oder in Lbs sind das 3 Lbs , damit kann mann dann auch auf Hecht mit Köderfisch Angeln , Barsch passt da nicht so recht


----------



## Xenotaph (16. August 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ruten für Karpfen  Ansitzangeln  sollten so um die 80 gramm Wurfgewicht haben oder in Lbs sind das 3 Lbs , damit kann mann dann auch auf Hecht mit Köderfisch Angeln , Barsch passt da nicht so recht


 Also doch 2 Ruten, okay.

Danke!


----------



## Schraetzer (16. August 2021)

Xenotaph, möchtest du den Hecht mit Köderfisch anlocken oder eher mit Gummi/Wobbler etc?


----------



## Michael.S (16. August 2021)

Für das Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Hecht wäre die Nanno Flex schon in Ordnung aber für Karpfen wäre sie nichts


----------



## Xenotaph (16. August 2021)

Schraetzer schrieb:


> Xenotaph, möchtest du den Hecht mit Köderfisch anlocken oder eher mit Gummi/Wobbler etc?



Ich hatte an Wobbler und dergleichen gedacht ...


----------



## Schraetzer (16. August 2021)

Dann wäre die Nanoflex eine Option, für Karpfen wird sie aber zu weich sein.

Aber einfach starten, upgraden kannst du später immer noch, wenn du Erfahrung gesammelt hast. Als ich vor 30-40 Jahren mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, hatte ich eine grausige Ruten-Rolle-Kombi. Sie hat aber gut gefangen und es machte eine Menge Spaß. Heute macht man sich zu viele Gedanken um richtiges Equipment und vergisst dabei das Wesentliche


----------



## Penecho (5. Dezember 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nimm die Nanoflex 270/ -30gr, ne 3000/2500er Sahara und 15er Fireline - das passt perfekt für deine Anforderungen und wird dir viel Freude bereiten.
> Da kann man beim Grundangeln auch mal 60gr oder mehr dranhängen und die wird mit jeder Fischgröße locker fertig.. .


Eine Frage dazu, stehe auch gerade vor dem ersten ruten Kauf, macht da das Modeljahr einen Unterschied? also auch generell bei Ruten? Hab gesehen die Nanoflex 2,70m 30-80g gibt's auch als Modelljahr 2022... Werden da als grossartig Sachen verändert oder kann man auch getrost eine "alte" nehmen?

Noch eine Frage, gibt es online auch einen Anbieter der einem die Schnur gleich auf die rolle macht wenn man Schnur + Rolle dort bestellt?


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2021)

Penecho schrieb:


> ...macht da das Modeljahr einen Unterschied? also auch generell bei Ruten? Hab gesehen die Nanoflex 2,70m 30-80g gibt's auch als Modelljahr 2022... Werden da als grossartig Sachen verändert oder kann man auch getrost eine "alte" nehmen?...


Moin, was genau da verändert wurde muss man sich immer im Detail anschauen, mal sind es nur andere Griffaufbauten, Farbwechsel oder aber auch andere Ringe oder komplett andere Blanks. Die Veränderungen sind auch nicht immer positiv, gibt´s sogar relativ häufig, dass der Nachfolger von richtig guten Sachen nicht mehr an die ursprüngliche Qualität rankommt. Gilt auch nicht nur für Ruten sondern praktisch für alles was man kaufen kann.

Aufspulservice bieten einige Onlinehändler, ich selber nutze das nicht und achte deswegen auch nicht drauf, aber z.B. bei AM Angelsport wird das angeboten.

Grüße JK


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Dezember 2021)

Penecho schrieb:


> Werden da als grossartig Sachen verändert oder kann man auch getrost eine "alte" nehmen?


Sorry, aber ich kenne nur die älteren Modelle, und da spielt es keine Rolle welche man kauft - die sind eigentlich identisch.


----------



## Penecho (5. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Aufspulservice bieten einige Onlinehändler, ich selber nutze das nicht und achte deswegen auch nicht drauf, aber z.B. bei AM Angelsport wird das angeboten.


Kann man sowas als blutiger Anfänger selbst machen? Also tatsächlich 1x im Leben eine Angel in der Hand gebaht (am Praxistag)^^ Oder braucht man da spezielles "Werkzeug"?


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Dezember 2021)

Penecho schrieb:


> Kann man sowas als blutiger Anfänger selbst machen? Also tatsächlich 1x im Leben eine Angel in der Hand gebaht (am Praxistag)^^ Oder braucht man da spezielles "Werkzeug"?


Da braucht man nix spezielles zum aufspulen.
Nur was wo man die gekaufte Spule gut abrollen kann.
Da reicht es auch wenn jemand das mit nem  Bleistift oä. hält.

Paar Tricks gibt's schon ,aber da gibt's zig Anleitungen im Netz.


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2021)

Jou, geht auf jeden Fall auch zuhause, bisschen drauf achten, dass man stramm aufspult, aber wie Forelle schreibt gibts da unterschiedliche googelbare Anleitungen.


----------



## Penecho (19. Dezember 2021)

Rute + Rolle + Schnur + Kescher hab ich jetzt.

Frage ist jetzt wie man das am geschicktesten mit dem "anderen Zubehör" macht. Ich plane auf Zander zu gehen. 

Kann man sich da irgendwie so eine Köder Box mit verschiedenen Ködern und Jigs holen anstatt alles einzeln zusammen zu suchen?
So etwas in der Art: https://zanderfang.de/gummifisch-set-alleskoenner/

oder taugt das nichts in so eine Box? bzw. welche könnt Ihr da empfehlen?

Und gibt es auch irgendwie so eine Box mit Haken und sonstigem Kleinkram den man noch so braucht?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. Dezember 2021)

Penecho 
Also Garrett von Spartan Fishing hat sich ziemlich auf Zander konzentriert. Bei ihm im Shop findet man so einiges, sehr spezifisches: https://shop.spartan-fishing.com/


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2021)

Penecho schrieb:


> Kann man sich da irgendwie so eine Köder Box mit verschiedenen Ködern und Jigs holen anstatt alles einzeln zusammen zu suchen?
> So etwas in der Art: https://zanderfang.de/gummifisch-set-alleskoenner/


Hi, ich rate meistens davon ab so zusammengestellte Sets zu kaufen, da meist irgendwas dabei ist was man nicht braucht. Ist hier ja aber nicht der Fall und konzeptionell ist das gut zusammengestellt. Qualität der einzelnen Komponenten kann ich aus der Ferne halt nicht abschließend beurteilen und da würde ich halt keine Wunder erwarten. Preislich ist das jetzt nicht der super Schnapper aber auch nicht komplett weltfremd. Ich denke wenn man kein Bock hat sich selbst was zusammenzustellen und nicht auf den letzten Cent schauen muss, kann man das durchaus probieren.

Grüße JK


----------



## DonSiffo (27. Dezember 2021)

Petri! Ich hab meinen Angelschein neu. Gebiet ist BaWü (Neckar, Abschnitt 6). Erst mal danke an rhinefisher für den Post, ich finde mich hier direkt wieder. Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob ihr mir bei der Auswahl von Ruten, Spulen und Schnur helfen könnt, bzw. auf was ich achten sollte. Rest an Grundausstattung ist schon da (Matte, Tasche, Totschläger etc.)

Zielfisch: Alle Raubfische, eigentlich alles außer gezielt auf Waller da ich die Fische gerne verwerten möchte und mir diese gut schmecken (Also: Barsch, Forelle, Hecht, Zander usw. ...)

Wo: Fluss, Neckar, BaWü (Abschnitt 6)

Budget: 200-300€, Also Rute+Spule+Schnur um die 100-150€ +- wäre top (bei 2x Ruten), wenn das realistisch ist. Weniger ist natürlich besser, da Anfänger, hab aber auch gelesen, dass bei zu wenig nur noch Schrott kommt, was in keinem Spaß resultiert.

Was ich bis jetzt so gelesen hab: Die eine Allroundrute gibt es nicht? Es macht direkt sinn eine leichtere und eine schwerere Kombo sich zuzulegen, vor allem beim aktiven Angeln, da mit schweren Ruten oft das Feedback mit leichten kleinen Ködern fehlt?

Daher, schweben mir 2 Ruten vor, gerne komplett andere Vorschläge machen, faktisch hab ich keine Ahnung.

Kombo 1, Leichte Spin rute: 2,70-2.40 5-25g, ,mit einer 2500er? Welche Schnur/Schnüre auf E-Spule?

Kombo 2, "schwerer" Allrounder: am besten auch mal für Pose oder Grundmontage geeignet. Also was um die 2,70 30-80g und dazu dann welche Rolle? Welche 2 Schnüre? Um damit vlt auch mal flexibel doch auf Friedfisch vielleicht zu gehen, falls mich doch mal die Lust packt ?

Finde die Kogha Viper Spin und Viper Spin UL die hier schon empfohlen wurden Preislich interessant (~30€).  Haben auch gute Rezessionen? Kann man die Stand heute noch gut Fischen?

Bei Rolle und Schnur bin ich in Summe ein bisschen aufgeschmissen. Vor allem auch bei den ganzen Abkürzungen der Rollen FI, SFI, HGFI, Ein C vorne dran?


Danke für alle Tipps und Hinweise oder direkte Links.

Grüße Don


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. Dezember 2021)

DonSiffo schrieb:


> Was ich bis jetzt so gelesen hab: Die eine Allroundrute gibt es nicht? Es macht direkt sinn eine leichtere und eine schwerere Kombo sich zuzulegen, vor allem beim aktiven Angeln, da mit schweren Ruten oft das Feedback mit leichten kleinen Ködern fehlt?


Hallo Don,
da es Spinnruten wie Sand am Meer gibt, möchte ich bei einigen allgemeinen Tipps bleiben, die dir bei der Auswahl helfen sollen. Bei deinen Zielfischen wirst du mit einer Rute nicht glücklich werden. Ich würde mir 2 Ruten zulegen. Eine leichtere Spinnrute für Forelle und Barsch und eine schwere Rute für Hecht und Zander. Das hast du ja selbst bereits erkannt.

Über die *Länge* kann man diskutieren. Ich fische gerne mit einer 2,4 Meter langen Rute auf Hecht. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass das Ufer an unserem See stark bewachsen ist. Da wirft es sich mit 2,7 Metern etwas schwerer. Ist dein Ufer jedoch frei, kannst du mit einer längeren Rute weiter werfen. Auch die Handhabung unterscheidet sich etwas. Das bekommst du aber nur mit Erfahrung raus. Deine erste Spinnrute wird mit Sicherheit nicht die letzte Rute sein. ;-)
Zur Not kann man an eine Spinnrute auch mal eine Pose hängen. Aber allein schon wegen der Rutenlänge wirst du auf Dauer keinen Spaß damit haben. Um eine Pose ordentlich werfen zu können, brauchst du eine lange Rute (meistens 3,3 Meter und mehr).

Das *Wurfgewicht* von 5-25 Gramm ist für Barsch und Forelle in Ordnung. Bei einer Spinnrute für Hecht würde ich bis 80 oder 100 Gramm gehen, je nachdem welche Köder du fischen möchtest. Auf die Rollen würde ich *geflochtene Schnüre* aufspulen. Bei der Auswahl von geflochtenen Schnüren solltest du immer nach der Tragkraft und nicht nach dem Durchmesser gehen. Auf Barsch/Forelle reicht eine Tragkraft von 4 bis 5 Kilo, auf Hecht würde ich eine Tragkraft zwischen 10 und 15 Kilo wählen (da kommt es  darauf an, wie groß die Hechte im Necker im Schnitt werden). Solltest du eine der Ruten auch zum Posenfischen verwenden wollen, benötigst du für die Ersatzspule eine monofile Schnur.
Ein Hinweis zur Tragkraft: gehe dabei nicht vom reinen Gewicht des Fisches aus. Denn der Fisch hängt ja nicht gerade an der Schnur. Stattdessen zieht er im Drill mit Kraft daran. Das heißt: eine Forelle mit 3 Kilo Eigengewicht belastet die Schnur mit mehr als 3 Kilo.

Zum Thema Schnur kann ich dir außerdem diesen Ratgeber von Dr. Catch empfehlen. Die Tabelle zeigt, welche Schnur für welchen Zielfisch geeignet ist: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angelgeraet/welche-angelschnur-fuer-welchen-fisch


----------



## DonSiffo (28. Dezember 2021)

Danke Wertachfischer_KF ! Kannst du zu der leichteren und der schwereren Rute jeweils auch eine Rollen empfehlen oder auf was man da achten muss? Und bei Askari stehen da auch oft viele Abkürzungen bei (FI, SFI, HGFI, Ein C vorne dran... usw.) , kannst du da  helfen? 

Grüße!


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. Dezember 2021)

DonSiffo schrieb:


> Danke Wertachfischer_KF ! Kannst du zu der leichteren und der schwereren Rute jeweils auch eine Rollen empfehlen oder auf was man da achten muss? Und bei Askari stehen da auch oft viele Abkürzungen bei (FI, SFI, HGFI, Ein C vorne dran... usw.) , kannst du da  helfen?
> 
> Grüße!


Ich sage dir einfach mal, mit welchen Ruten ich fische:
Beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht verwende ich eine Daiwa Prorex in 2,4 Meter. Auf Barsch und Forelle fische ich eine Shimano Zodias mit 2,13 Meter. Ich nutze dafür eine sehr kurze Rute, da ich beim Forellenfischen meistens mit der Wathose im Fluss stehe.
Bei den Ruten gibt es wesentliche Unterschiede bei den Griffen. Bei Spinnruten mag ich die zweigeteilten Griffe ganz gerne. Ob Kork oder Moosgummi ist Geschmacksache. Ich würde die Rute wenn möglich im Laden vor Ort kaufen. Denn die Griffstücke fallen unterschiedlich lang aus. Ist der Griff zu kurz, lässt sich die Rute beim Auswerfen schlechter greifen. Ist der Griff zu lang, bleibst du damit eventuell am Körper hängen.

Die Abkürzungen kenne ich so spontan auch nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass "LT" bei Daiwa für "Light and tough" (leicht und stabil) steht. Mit diesen Kürzeln wollen die Hersteller bestimmte Eigenschaften ihrer Ruten oder Rollen kennzeichnen. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass die Kürzel einheitlich sind. Bei manchen Produktbeschreibungen verstehe ich auch nur Bahnhof, wenn von "X-Ship-Getriebe" oder "G-Free-Gehäusetechnologie" die Rede ist.


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. Dezember 2021)

Bei den Rollen:

Daiwa => Aus der LT Serie passen Legalis,Exceler,Fuego.
Innen sind die alle identisch,ab der Exceler ist der Kurbelarm aus einem Stück,und ab der Fuego gibts zusätzlich noch MagSeal ( Laut Hersteller dann Salzwasser tauglich )

Shimano => Nexave,Sedona,Sahara
Keine Leichtbau Rollen wie bei Daiwa,aber solide Panzer.Unterschiede sind immer mal die Anzahl der Lager,Aufbau von der Kurbel ( Sind aber alle 3 zum einklappen) ,usw.
Aber alle 3 Modelle sind für den Anfang mehr als ausreichend.

Wenn Du mehr willst,musst Du dann bei beiden Herstellern schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## DonSiffo (28. Dezember 2021)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Bei den Rollen:


Captain_H00k  Danke für den Input! Ich bin aber bei den Rollen speziell immer noch leicht überfragt: Jetzt gehe ich auf die Askari Seite und schau mir die an und ich stelle mir 3 Fragen: Welche Größen für meine Kombos 3000 und 5000, 2500 und 4000 ? Welche Übersetzung? und was heißen die Abkürzungen bei Shimano (FI, HGSFI, HGFI, FI, XGFI) bei google hab ich nichts gefunden,  für Daiwa hab ich diesen Thread gefunden zu den Abkürzungen, das leuchtet ein.

Danke


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. Dezember 2021)

DonSiffo schrieb:


> und was heißen die Abkürzungen bei Shimano (FI, HGSFI, HGFI, FI, XGFI) bei google hab ich nichts gefunden.


Auch wenn es deine Frage nicht ganz beantwortet: auf der offiziellen Shimano-Webseite werden zumindest ein paar Begriffe erklärt. 

Beispiel: https://fish.shimano-eu.com/content/fish/eu/de/de/homepage/Product-detail.P-NASCI_FC.html 

Wenn du auf der verlinkten Seite etwas runterscrollst, kommt der Abschnitt "Produkttechnologien". Klickst du auf die einzelnen Symbole, erscheint eine Erklärung dazu. Was aber z.B. das "FC" im Produktnamen "Nasci FC" bedeutet, ist hier auch nicht erklärt.


----------



## DonSiffo (28. Dezember 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF  danke für die Hilfe im Abkürzungs-Dschungel, mein Fazit: Hat in der Regel mit Produkteigenschaften oder Übersetzung zu tun. 

Zur Übersetzung hab ich noch das hier gefunden: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/uebersetzung-von-angelrollen.336935/ 

Woraus ich interpretiere, entweder 2 mal normale Übersetzung oder für die "leichte" Kombo eine hohe Übersetzung und für die Schwere eine "normale" Übersetzung.

Bei den Größen bin ich noch nicht schlauer geworden.


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Dezember 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Klein sind die Modelle der Grösse 2000-3000 - da muß man sich die Gwichte ganz genau anschauen, das variiert je nach Hersteller.
> Mittel sind die 4000-5000er.
> Die Kleinen wiegen so zwischen 240 und 280gr, die Mittleren rund 320 - 380gr.
> Die Großen interssieren uns erst später.
> ...


Das bezieht sich auf Shimano.


----------



## DonSiffo (28. Dezember 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich auf Shimano.


Wie lässt sich das für Daiwa übersetzen? Angenommen ich würde mich für die Legalis LT entscheiden und eine schwerere und leichtere Kombo bauen.  Was wären denn passende Rollengrößen 2000 + 3000, 2500 + 3000, 2500 + 4000 ... Sorry, dass ich so viel Frage, denke aber, das wird sicher einigen Anfängern so gehen, hier erstmal Verständnis und Überblick zu bekommen. Danke für die ganze Hilfe!


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. Dezember 2021)

Mach Dir beim Thema Übersetzung jetzt keine zu großen Gedanken DonSiffo .
Das ist auch alles ein bisschen Geschmackssache 
Ich zum Beispiel bevorzuge eher immer eine etwas kleinere Übersetzungen.Wobei auch hoch übersetzte Rollen ihren Reiz haben.
Im Laufe der Zeit wirst Du für Dich rausfinden was für nen Style ,bzw was für Köder, Präsentation / Führung usw Du bevorzugst.
Dann werden eh noch Rollen folgen,glaub mir 
Nimm einfach worauf Du Bock hast,und bedenke einfach,bei den hoch übersetzten kommt halt nen Tick mehr Schnur rein.Wenn Du im Winter mit Gummi z.B. etwas langsamer fischen willst,musst Du das durchs Kurbelverhalten anpassen.Sprich auch mal vielleicht nur ne halbe oder eine Umdrehung usw.
Auf der anderen Seite haben manche Hardbaits erst aber nem gewissen Impuls ne passende Aktion,da ist es dann mit ner niedrigen Übersetzung mehr Kurbelei.
Jetzt nur mal Beispiele wann und wie es ne Auswirkung haben kann.
Am Ende wie gesagt auch eigentlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. Dezember 2021)

Zu den Daiwa Größen,die 2000/2500er bei den Daiwas sind schon nen Tick kleiner als die jeweiligen Shimano Modelle.
Die Spulen vor allem,und auch der Durchmesser des Spulenkopfes.Dadurch ergibt sich evtl weniger Wurfweite.
Als Bspl.
Die Legalis / Exceler haben als 2500er schon nen kleinen Body und eine eher kleine Spule.
Bei Shimano ist der Body der 2500/3000er gleich,es unterscheiden sich nur die Spulen.
Bei der Legalis ist glaube ich der 3000/4000 Body gleich,bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher.Die 2500er sind deutlich kleiner.
Das ist also alles nicht immer so leicht zu sagen,man muss das jeweilige Modell und die Reihe betrachten, und dort die Daten checken.


----------



## DonSiffo (28. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich jetzt Sahara mit Legalis LT vergleiche, auf was achte ich dann? Schnur Größe zu Schnurf. m und Gewicht ? Kann ich dann sagen die leichte Rute wird ne 0,10er -0,12er geflochten bekommen und die schwerere Rute eher 0,20 und dann danach schauen wie viel Meter bekomme ich davon drauf? Wobei man ja auch andere Schnur unterfüttern kann und dann ggf. für das passendere Gewicht eine schwerere Rolle nimmt oder ?  Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. Dezember 2021)

Du nimmst immer die Spulen die es gibt,sind meistens 135-150m.Dann nimmst Du ne Mono Schnur,unterfütterst damit,und oben drauf kommt die geflochtene Schnur.

Alternative:
Hast Du nen Fishermans Partner Shop bei Dir in der Nähe oder nen Angelshop ?
Du könntest sonst die Rollen auch bestellen,dann dahin gehen und die Schnur dort kaufen.Fishermans halt meistens einige solide geflochtene,zum Beispiel Berkley X9 ,Shimano Schnüre,Climax ,evtl mittlerweile sogar auch Daiwa ,usw.
Da bezahlst Du dann nach Meter,die unterfüttern für Dich und spulen halt komplett auf.


----------



## DonSiffo (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab einen A&M bei mir in der Nähe. Ich kauf dann dort einfach die Spule die es gibt? Oder wie meintest du das Captain_H00k ? Oder ich kauf bei z.B. Askari was es gibt? Die haben aber zB bei der Legalis noch fast alles auf Vorrat bei der Sahara aber nur noch 2-3 Modelle/Größen, könntest du bei der Legalis z.B ganz konkret vlt. 2 Größen empfehlen die bei einer 2,40er 5-25er und einer 2,70er 30-80er Rute Sinn machen ?


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. Dezember 2021)

Du Askari macht hier bei uns z.B. keinen Spulenservice,also die befüllen nicht.A&M vor Ort weiß ich nicht,musst Du mal anrufen.
Und wenn Du es selber machst,kaufst Du jeweils pro Rolle eine 135/150m Spule.
Bei dem Setup und der Legalis gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten.Entweder ne 2500er für die leichte Rute,und ne 4000er für die große nehmen,oder ne 2000&3000,oder halt 3000 & 5000.
Kenne die Ruten nicht und würde auch etwas danach gehen Aber im Zweifel denke ich 2500/4000 rein vom Gefühl her.


----------



## Thomas. (28. Dezember 2021)

DonSiffo schrieb:


> Ich hab einen A&M bei mir in der Nähe


besser geht es doch gar nicht, leider sind die nicht bei mir in der Nähe (ca 400km) aber ich war schon in Kirchheim und Speyer, beide Klasse, wobei der in Kirchheim das Geilste ist was ich bis jetzt an Angelgeschäfte gesehen habe, und auch eine Top Beratung (so ein kleiner älterer) und eine riesen Auswahl an Shimano und Daiwa Rollen.
Und von den Preisen her gibt es nicht viele die günstiger sind, hingehen und beraten lasse.


----------



## DonSiffo (28. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab im Angelladen einfach immer Angst, dass die einem als Anfänger halt andrehen, was weg muss, die am meisten verdienen oder man gar nicht braucht für den Anfang (zu "teuer"). Thomas. du hast mit dem in Kirchheim also schon persönlich gute Erfahrung gemacht ?


----------



## Thomas. (28. Dezember 2021)

DonSiffo schrieb:


> Ich hab im Angelladen einfach immer Angst, dass die einem als Anfänger halt andrehen, was weg muss, die am meisten verdienen oder man gar nicht braucht für den Anfang (zu "teuer"). Thomas. du hast mit dem in Kirchheim also schon persönlich gute Erfahrung gemacht ?


ja ich war Persönlich dort (weil er auch mein Online Haus und Hof Lieferant ist  ), mach einen Bogen um die ganz jungen Verkäufer, den die haben alle Ahnung  , schnapp dir den Ältesten sag was du vorhast und was du Höchstens ausgeben möchtest, schaue vielleicht vorher mal bei ebay(haben dort einen Schopp) oder auf deren Seite um zuschauen was dir so zusagen könnte würde usw. und dann ab hin.


----------



## yukonjack (28. Dezember 2021)

DonSiffo schrieb:


> Ich hab im Angelladen einfach immer Angst, dass die einem als Anfänger halt andrehen, was weg muss, die am meisten verdienen oder man gar nicht braucht für den Anfang (zu "teuer"). Thomas. du hast mit dem in Kirchheim also schon persönlich gute Erfahrung gemacht ?


Mir hat man mal nen Ladenhüter bei Askari angedreht, eine 4000er Ryobi Zauber + 2 Ersatzspulen (Metall ) für 70,-€ . Bin heute noch sauer.


----------



## Thomas. (28. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Mir hat man mal nen Ladenhüter bei Askari angedreht, eine 4000er Ryobi Zauber + 2 Ersatzspulen (Metall ) für 70,-€ . Bin heute noch sauer.


Bilch Nordlichtangler euer Einsatz bitte


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. Dezember 2021)

Die Ryobi Zauber oder mit dem Zusatz GT ? Weil die Zauber GT ist eigentlich sogar ne geile Rolle yukonjack 
Darf ich fragen von wann die ist ? Falls schon was älter,schau mal auf den Rollenfuß.Früher gabs die soviel ich weiß ne zeitlang Made in Japan ,wenn Du noch so eine hättest wär das ein richtiger Jackpot


----------



## yukonjack (28. Dezember 2021)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Die Ryobi Zauber oder mit dem Zusatz GT ? Weil die Zauber GT ist eigentlich sogar ne geile Rolle yukonjack
> Darf ich fragen von wann die ist ? Falls schon was älter,schau mal auf den Rollenfuß.Früher gabs die soviel ich weiß ne zeitlang Made in Japan ,wenn Du noch so eine hättest wär das ein richtiger Jackpot


Hallo, Rolle ist ohne Zusatz GT und ca. 15 Jahre alt. Desighed and Engineered in Japan.. Die war damals mit 105,-€ ausgezeichnet und die Letzte im Regal.


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. Dezember 2021)

Ahh ok,thx für die Info !
Ist doch bestimmt trotzdem keine schlechte Rolle,sieh es als ne Art Backup


----------



## yukonjack (28. Dezember 2021)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ahh ok,thx für die Info !
> Ist doch bestimmt trotzdem keine schlechte Rolle,sieh es als ne Art Backup


Nur so unter uns, die gehört zu meinen Lieblingsrollen. Brauche nur ein neues Schnurlaufröllchen.


----------

